# MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"



## McTrain (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello everyone,

the MTH-Website shows item* 70-3022-1 "Triplex" *as "shipped". 
Has anyone informations if that is true?

Greetings!

Jurgen


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Jurgen - The engine may well have been shipped, but the online product search does not yet show any dealers with the engine in stock yet. Strikes me that the engines are likely still in transit.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice catch. I bet that may mean they've arrived. They may still be in the container at headquarters but I bet they are there.









Last word was from dealer that they were supposed to be in by the end of the year so it may be right. We'll see shortly.


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh boy..here we go...









Luckily for me only the black Erie's have shipped...I have some time to come up with the $$$ for the blue version!!


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

I called MTH and they said they are on the water and they expect them in their hands the last week of Jan. for final inspection, repackaging and then sent to dealers.


Also a new catalog around April


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update yardtrain. The new catalog date was something I was wondering too.


Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

I'm surprised there has been no video released to date. There was a GG1 video 3 months before the item shipped.

As you can tell I'm getting anxious. 

Regards, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Anybody received one of these puppies yet?  Just curious as I've heard units have been recieved, tested and shipped to dealers over the last week.


Thanks,


Paul T.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing yet from Jim on my end. 

Thanks for sharing the news, I hadn't heard that yet! We must be days away! 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just chatted with Jim and he said they haven't shipped yet and he has been checking daily. Any day now.

Ok, I'm really getting antsy now...


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope they do showup any day now..esp. the Erie Russian blue version as I need a new train fix..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 01/23/2009 6:55 PM
I hope they do showup any day now..esp. the Erie Russian blue version as I need a new train fix..











You just had a fix last week...... the heavyweights i sent you!!!! now you need another all ready...jeez you got it bad SIR, he he he


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me Nick gets a fix more ofter than others







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 01/24/2009 8:48 AM
Seems to me Nick gets a fix more ofter than others







Later RJD




Im in rehab now!!!its touch and go sometimes but im staying on the wagon...







HE HE HE


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, those NYC heavyweights are nice...


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray,

Checked the MTH website today and the Black Erie shows now as "shipped". I looked at the Erie in Russian Blue and that shows Feb 09 now. I could have sworn that the Blue one showed as "shipped" before. There is no change to the status on the Virginian. Maybe we'll see the Black Eries this week. Let's hope.

Thanks,

Paul Torrey


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Just heard from my dealer. The Triplex was shipped and due in on Tuesday. I plan to get off from work a little early on Tuesday to go and pick it up. I'll probably post pictures on LSOL since I can't post pictures here.

Thanks,

Paul Torrey


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I picked up the Triplex from my dealer this afternoon.  Got it home and unpacked it to find both the engine and tender very well packaged.  The units were mounted to steel frames to help stabilize the units during shipping.  Removal of screws to separate the frames from the engine and tender were required along with removal of all the packaging foam.  The engine and tender are flawless.  Very impressive.  I lubed the three powered trucks and stuck the unit on my layout in the family room.  I was pleased to see the added features on this engine.  You can quill the whistle as well as turn on the steam whistle to get actual steam coming from the whistle when you're in Whistle mode.  Wow I was impressed.  The smoke unit in the tender worked great as well.  You will see that there's actual smoke that drifts from within the boiler to make it look like smoke is coming out of the cylinders.  Again, nice touch.


I've only run the engine for about an hour so I'm still getting used to all the new functions.  One thing I was hoping for was operation using regurlar DCC.  It looks like this only operates under DC and DCS.  I will be taking video in the next day or so and post something to You Tube.  I'll provide a link when I have it there.


I'm also going to post pictures on LSOL as I'm not sure how to post pics here.   Look for my pics under PAULTORR.


Thanks,


Paul Torrey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Nick its time to get out of rehab and get your new loco.







Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, My dealer says the RI Blue ones are also shipping!!

Wow!! Smoking Quillable Whistle...MTH just keeps raising the bar...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RJ,* *Im really starting to get the shakes, this looks like a winner with all these features, nobody can touch this wow







heres some pictures from Paul. Yes i want one!!!!! no i dont!!!!! yes i do!!!! no i dont!!!!!







what to dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?????????????????????







*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

More..


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

AWESOME!!

Raymond, will I need to upgrade my handheld and/or TIU to v4 software to use the new sound/smoke features?


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, you will need at least version 4.0 to activate the quillible whistle and steam whistle features.

I'm telling you this is the most impressive engine I have to date. The electronics combined with the unusual nature of the engine itself makes it an unbelievable model. I've run mine around 9' dia track and have not had any problems with the unit. The overhang on the boiler over the pilot is not as pronounced as the Big Boy or Challenger. The unit is around 35# and tracks very well. No hesitation on my units as the quartering on all three powered drivers appears to be perfect. Under DCS contoll you will be amazed. For the money you can't beat MTH's products. They have raised the bar to a new level (that no one else wants to touch).

Good job Mike.....

Thanks,

Paul Torrey


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Paul!

I will look up the manual.
I have not upgraded the systems before.
...I seem to remember something about holding a button in for 7 minutes which my finger isn't looking forward to! hehe....


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Nick, 

I forgot to thank you for posting some of my pictures. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

my understanding is this model was to have a remote dcs controled coupler ...... does it ? how well does it work ? and can you take a picture ?


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Scott,

Yes this does have the remote contolled (rear) coupler. Just like the Big Boy. It works fine. I'll attempt to email you a picture of it tonight.

Thanks,

Paul Torrey


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI, official word from MTH is that the smoke unit smoke coming from the boiler should not be happening. Smoke should only be coming from the smoke stack and whistle when activated. I would either take a look inside the engine or tote it back to your MTH dealer and have him look at it. I think there may be a smoke channel pipe loose or something. 


Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Ray, 

Thanks for checking for me. I'm like you, pretty good at repairs and not afraid to take my engines apart. This only requires 8 screws removed from the boiler to take it apart. I'll take a look at it this weekend when I have some daylight and time to review. In a way I do like the effect. I still get smoke out the stack but maybe it's being restricted or misdirected from within. I'll advise. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking pretty nice, Paul! Hope to see your videos soon!


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

I was able to put three videos out on Google Video today. The first two links are on my elevated layout in the Family Room of our house. The third link is at our clubs layout at Burdick's Drivers Village in Cicero, NY.

Ray, just a word. The skates on this engine are just like the Bigboy. You will probably have issues going through turnouts as I noticed sparking when my engine went through the turnouts at our layout today. I also couldn't get many of the sound functions to work because our layout is constructed with SST track and it just doesn't conduct as well as brass. But you'll get the idea of how this beauty works by seeing the videos.

At least the first two you can see and hear the whistles. Very impressive.

Thanks,

Paul Torrey

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6144098222985584983&hl=en

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=198511631997243520&hl=en

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9194952236222783099&hl=en


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet....


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's steaming whistle is too cool...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap is that sweet!!!














The quillable whistle sounds fantastic and it sounds like that new 2mb sound file has afforded even better sound quality. WOW!! One thing I keyed on was just how smooth that engine ran at startup, it does look like they got the quartering perfect on it. Thanks for sharing Paul cant wait to get mine!

Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just saw the second video. So the smoking whistle has three levels of smoke output depending on the level of audio quil? That is outstanding. 

Thanks for the heads-up too. I'll work them over some before putting it to work. I've come to the conclusion that for indoor setups for DCS, brass is the way to go so you can get away with not having to have the feeders and have less issue with the signal. I'm in the process of buying brass track for indoor setups for shows here in KC.

Thanks again for sharing the videos, it's really neat to see a triplex running on a layout in G scale. When I first got in the hobby back in 2004 I never thought I would see the day when one would be on the market at all, let alone for $1000.


Raymond


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Prett neat, odd how more smoke comes out the back than the front stack.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is maybe not enough or too much fluid in the front? (of course I doubt Paul put too much in) I wonder how they are powering the heating elements of both? Maybe they are using only two elements in the front unit and one in the back. (they usually use three total) We've already determined there is some smoke unit piping that is leaking smoke in the boiler so that might have something to do with it as well.

Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, 

Where is the speaker mounted, at the back end of the tender? And this is silly question but, that back engine set is powered correct?

I'm very impressed. I can't believe we now have a smoking and quillable whistle. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

And HEY, wait a minute! Where did you get UP heavyweights with THREE-AXLE TRUCKS?! No fair dang it, all mine are two axle.










Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok sorry for all the replies but was thinking some on the smoke and the velocity looks slower and the stack is smaller which can result in a thicker smoke stream.

Paul, does it look like they are using stainless steel tires on the drivers? Also, do the wheels look like they are die cast metal like the Big Boy? I know they are supposed to.

Very nice how you have the oval overhead like that. Very nicely done.

I think I'm on about the 12th time watching the videos...










Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What Ray you dont have yours yet??? that sucks... be sure to post a review on these as im waiting to here what you think about them before i buy one. also you are better off with the 2 axle trucks on the heavyweights as the 3 axle ones tend to derail a lot...







good to see you back posting again. also you were correct on the other thread when you said some others have a agenda. also they tend to cry alot when there always proven wrong. they also say there being attack when in fact it is them trying to attack...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nick, LOL I know I know! I've been trying my best to be patient.







I should have mine very soon. 

Uggh, but I like the 3 axle.









Will do and in fact we have another train show coming I think on 2/22 so they will make their debut pulling the coal train there. The coal train seems to draw a crowd with the Big Boys & Mallets, we'll see what they think about the Tri's. Can't wait.  Do you have any train shows coming up?

I think MTH has another winner with this one. I'm probably going to take mine apart to see how it's designed and implement some if not all of the mods I did to my Big Boys just to be on the safe side. I'll let you know what I find, hopefully I will have nothing but good news to report. Really been encouraged about what I'm seeing and hearing so far.

Thanks, it's good to be back posting some. I've been working some major overtime the last couple of weeks so I haven't had much time to read or post. Hope work stays steady for you (and everyone else here too), it's pretty scary out there.

I do hope things eventully settle down here. 

Paul, is there some sort of weight transfer spring/suspension between the top of the front engine set and the bottom of the boiler so the front drivers have more weight on them?

Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul A. Torrey on 02/04/2009 4:39 AM
Yes, you will need at least version 4.0 to activate the quillible whistle and steam whistle features.

I'm telling you this is the most impressive engine I have to date. The electronics combined with the unusual nature of the engine itself makes it an unbelievable model. I've run mine around 9' dia track and have not had any problems with the unit. The overhang on the boiler over the pilot is not as pronounced as the Big Boy or Challenger. The unit is around 35# and tracks very well. No hesitation on my units as the quartering on all three powered drivers appears to be perfect. Under DCS contoll you will be amazed. For the money you can't beat MTH's products. They have raised the bar to a new level (that no one else wants to touch).

Good job Mike.....

Thanks,

Paul Torrey



I think that's why the engine has been such a good seller in O guage, it's such an unusual engine and kinda exudes power. Listening to that quillable whistle may be enough to get me to upgrade all my existing engines to the new Protosound 2+/3. I'm betting the quil feature really puts the icing on the cake as far as user experience goes. 

Also, did you guys hear what MTH just announced in HO scale, the N&W J class and the UP9000(4-12-2)! The 9000 must have been one heck of a good seller in O for them to roll that out in HO... I mean they only just released it in O gauge. I'm really going to be interested to see what they announce in the April 2009 One Gauge catalog. Just maybe....









Link to the news release:
http://www.mthhotrains.com/news.asp 


Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Ray, 

I hope you're not wearing out the videos. I'm going to try and post a new video today with my coal cars running on my family room layout. I'm going to use a higher quality digital setting on my camera to see if that gives a little more clarity too. 

To answer your questions. The speaker is in an enclosure in the tender. I actually disassembled that on the first day to check out the smoke unit which is mounted in the spot where the backup light is on the BB. 

The 3 axle heavyweights are Aristo Craft cars. I have 3 sets of 6 cars. UP, NYC and DRG. I use them a lot when running outside or at our club layout. I've never had a derailing problem with their units. And not all the cars have 3 axles. Two cars have 2 axles. 

Yes, the Tripex's wheels are cast with a SST tire (or I'm assuming they're SST). They appear to be of the same quality as the BB. I just wish they would paint the pony truck wheels. I guess I'll just paint them black like I did with the Challenger and BB. 

Yes there is a weight transfer mechanism on the lead set of drivers. Looks to be more complex than the BB. There is an arm with spring to keep the boiler nose level with the drivers. As far as I can see it is doing the job very well. One point here. You will need to make sure you are carrying this unit with one hand under the front drivers as I'm afraid if you don't, you'll break a lot of details and cause undo stress on the points that hold the drivers to the boiler shell. What I do is just push it on to a wooden carrier that my father-in-law built for my big engines. That way I'm not handling the unit (which can be awkward) chancing some mistake and breaking something. Just be careful with this. 

One more point I want to let you know. I think I discovered the issue with the smoke unit in the boiler. When looking down the stack, I can only see about a quarter of the smoke unit exhaust pipe. I tried to see if I could move it with a small screw driver but it is mounted very tightly. I'll have to take the boiler apart and see if I can move the unit up towards the smokebox door about 1/4". I'm sure I'm getting more smoke inside the boiler than out. I'm probably loosing smoke fluid when I go to add it in the smokestack too. 

If I take this apart today, I'll try to take some pictures and post them. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I can understand the excitement: 

Paul, the 3'rd video where the Triplex is being demod at the club I see it travelling through what shows as "tight curves"... 

Can I ask with radius/diameter they were? 


Regards, 

gg


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

GG, 

The min diameter on our club layout is 12'. My inside layout is 8' diameter and it has no problem going through that. 8' dia is the absolute min. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

8 FEET !!! wow..... 

My soon to come outdoor layout can handle that !!! 

Make my day!


Thanks for the feedback... 

gg










PS: can I ask what a UP heavyweight means? ( United Parcel Bubba type delivery lad????)


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

You're welcome.

Paul Torrey

I'll be posting another video soon. Watch here for the link.


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Here's a link to the newest video I've posted. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3577134012048360623


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazing... I need to have a chat with Jim..... ( Ray knows what I speak of here) 

The cell phone call coming in during the conversation made me laugh re "did the engineer have this technology in those days"












The rolling stock that I see in the video ... is it 1:32 or 1:29?


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

It's a good thing you couldn't see my face when that phone went off. It never fails. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, thanks for posting Paul. It's helping with the cravings. 

Don't blame you Gavin. The only question is do you want the all black Erie, All black Virginian (this model is modeled after the Erie version) or the Russian blue boilered Erie? Here is the other thread on the Triplex and there is a photo on page three of the final version with the blue they are going to use. It's not going to be as light a baby blue as the original prototype. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/4/tpage/3/view/Topic/postid/22949/Default.aspx 


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Erie Russian Blue.... 

Need to speak with the CFO re additional bond offerings to cover this off. 

gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 02/08/2009 12:32 PM
8 FEET !!! wow..... 

My soon to come outdoor layout can handle that !!! 

Make my day!


Thanks for the feedback... 

gg










PS: can I ask what a UP heavyweight means? ( United Parcel Bubba type delivery lad????)











LOL Union Pacific heavyweights. They are Union Pacific passenger cars and the type of car is called a 'heavyweight' because back at that point in time many if not all used a slab of 6" of concrete and all steel to weigh the car down which resulted in them being very heavy. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_carriage - see Heavyweight vs lightweight section


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Ray, I've read, understand and have bookmarked this interesting page for future perusal. 


And yes, emails flying back and forth between Jim and I...










Life is too short to worry about CFO's. Do I live to work or do I work to live?










gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Gents, 

Time moves quickly and so I must as well.... 

The TRIPLEX acquisition has been made..... The following is a cut'n paste from an email that I sent and happened a few minutes ago... 


Needs to be shared I say ! 

*"I will not afford my luxurious Pacific villa anymore (was sold for 1 penny on a 30 mortage) as a triplex has just been ordered from Jim... 

CFO says that there will be a deficit... ( I have yet to inform her... ) 

However, the triplex, poor to design will be designated as a pusher to the glorious Hudson that will lead the procession along a bank of tortuous 8'
curves up Mount Kilamajero... 

If you believe that then I have some great real estate in Florida that you need to look at. 

gg "


*


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great Gavin, I know you're going to like this engine.

















Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I know... sounds like a very aggressive program however after full evaluation of the various technologies, support capabilities, and the protocol of the scale size I figure that this would be a logical approach given that the hobby we're in does not have "dealerships" around the corner. 




And basically this is very much a personal thing and am waiting for PS3 with "stereo" sound. 




If you believe that then...... 






gg




PS: I am developing plans for DCC and Massoth... however .... priorities must be set... room for both..


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Wow - I've been planning on moving to an exclusively live-steam operation, but I'm sorely tempted by the Triplex. It's just the coolest!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jlinde on 02/09/2009 7:47 AM
Wow - I've been planning on moving to an exclusively live-steam operation, but I'm sorely tempted by the Triplex. It's just the coolest!






I think there is room for both. Depends on your needs and wishes at the time. DCC or DCS provides "public" entertainment. My view on live steam is that it is geared to very serious train buffs with advanced mechanical knowledge and a need to recreate the real thing. Yes, if I had the space and money, I'd be grooming myself for this leap as well. Not in the short term however. 


gg


PS: Think about live-steam..... don't know what scale it is however load up the family and go for a ride !


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Mine just arrived today. I have one out the box so far. Very nice engine. The steam whistle has it's own separate smoke unit and fan. More to come. 

Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 02/09/2009 7:35 PM
Mine just arrived today. I have one out the box so far. Very nice engine. The steam whistle has it's own separate smoke unit and fan. More to come. 

Raymond





Raymond, you are making me very jealous with your smooth banter re a "casual" arrival of a great loco....










Damm....


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond and all, We'll soon have a nice Virginian version to look at soon enough too, as soon as it gets here


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Ray, 

Glad to hear you have yours now. Sounds like you have multiple engines purchased. You lucky guy. I'm sure you'll have a big smile on your face once you put these babies on the rails. I know I did. I'll be reviewing future posts to get your thoughts. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

I want to see a video of this beast in action!, with the whistle blowing, did they put ports on the steam cylinder cocks yet, to shoot out steam lol 


Update: 

Ack, I didnt read the whole thread, missed a bunch of new posts.... lol ,, VERY cool whistle


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Andrew, 

I've posted links to the videos I've taken on page 2 and 3. No, steam does not come out of the cylinders. But you will be impressed with the smoke unit that blows from the steam whistle. Very cool. 

Enjoy, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Believe it or not I'm dealing with some shipping damage despite how well these things were packaged. Not really too upset as I feel MTH was trying to do it right with the packaging. I'm really stunned to find anything wrong at all. Took detail photos of step by step on how to disassemble (for future use if someone needs to rebox and ship out they can know what pieces go where. Will post more later. 

Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh and I'm going to give Jim a HUGE plug here. Not only did he sell these engines for less than the big box train retailers but he spent a good bit of time on the phone discussing the issues. As a dealer he's got a 'red phone' direct line to MTH and gets immediate responses and feedback whereas we might not get so quick a response time as a consumer. If someone is looking to buy an MTH engine I highly recommend Jim with *[url]www.jimselectrictrainworks.com/*[/url] And this is no joke, he has turned what would otherwise be a stressful issue into an almost non-event. This is my first set of engines I've gotten from him and he will have my future business, there is no question. I'm sure if you have a local dealer you could get this good a service too, but I'm sticking with Jim. Jim if you ever read this, thank you very much for all your help and assistance. I'm so glad I'm not dealing with a big retail house on this one. 
Paul, what do you think of the sound volume on yours? Is it as loud as the Big Boy/Challenger?

I'll post more later.


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with you Ray. 

I've been dealing with Jim on my Hudson and Triplex and I can tell you that in our dealings to date that this guy knows what he is doing. Just an email this AM from him where he explains the software question that I had posed earlier and outlines the inspection procedure that he will take on his shipment to me and other locations. 

Truly impressed. Jim is currently working with me on lining up my rolling stock. He is a fountain of knowledge. 


gg


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Ray, 

To me the sound has the same volume as the Big Boy. Too bad about your damage. I was truly impressed with the packaging. 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 02/09/2009 7:35 PM
Mine just arrived today. I have one out the box so far. Very nice engine. The steam whistle has it's own separate smoke unit and fan. More to come. 

Raymond





JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Ray..... videos, pictures or something ??????????????


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Hehe I hope to have something this evening.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

FEEEEEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU You were starting to worry me, i thought maybe you gave up trains and were going to ship all you have left to me???? haaaaaaaaa HE HE HE







including the TRIPLEX....


----------



## MTHJim (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh and I'm going to give Jim a HUGE plug here. Not only did he sell these engines for less than the big box train retailers but he spent a good bit of time on the phone discussing the issues. As a dealer he's got a 'red phone' direct line to MTH and gets immediate responses and feedback whereas we might not get so quick a response time as a consumer. If someone is looking to buy an MTH engine I highly recommend Jim with *[url]www.jimselectrictrainworks.com/*[/url] And this is no joke, he has turned what would otherwise be a stressful issue into an almost non-event. This is my first set of engines I've gotten from him and he will have my future business, there is no question. I'm sure if you have a local dealer you could get this good a service too, but I'm sticking with Jim. Jim if you ever read this, thank you very much for all your help and assistance. I'm so glad I'm not dealing with a big retail house on this one. 

Raymond your to kind


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By MTHJim on 02/10/2009 6:52 PM
Oh and I'm going to give Jim a HUGE plug here. Not only did he sell these engines for less than the big box train retailers but he spent a good bit of time on the phone discussing the issues. As a dealer he's got a 'red phone' direct line to MTH and gets immediate responses and feedback whereas we might not get so quick a response time as a consumer. If someone is looking to buy an MTH engine I highly recommend Jim with *[url]www.jimselectrictrainworks.com/*[/url] And this is no joke, he has turned what would otherwise be a stressful issue into an almost non-event. This is my first set of engines I've gotten from him and he will have my future business, there is no question. I'm sure if you have a local dealer you could get this good a service too, but I'm sticking with Jim. Jim if you ever read this, thank you very much for all your help and assistance. I'm so glad I'm not dealing with a big retail house on this one. 

Raymond your to kind























Dear Jim..... you are too shy.... 

I thank you for your care and empathy re your fellow buffs and being able to put up with 1'st liner's like me... 


Thanks for your patience and ability to take a complex subject and boil it down to the essence of what needs to be done. 

gg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir Jim is the best..









Still waiting patiently for my Russina Iron Blue Erie Triplex...


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

...me too Chuck.

Ordered mine last June. "It's next month! No, next month! No it's September! Sorry November! It's defnitely by Christmas!"

I remember when it was first on the books I said wuhoo! Triplex coming out Winter 2007!! And Raymond said...nah...it'll be early 2009 and I said no way! they won't be THAT late!!

Haha...at least now I know some peeps have theirs so it DEFINITELY exists. Unless this is all some plot...









I'm so excited...this is an engine I have been wishing for, literally for decades. I never thought this day would come!

What's next that MTH have done in 0-scale that would be awesome? The UP9000 for sure - think about the longevity of the real thing and number in their class. It's gotta be on the cards. Some of the turbines maybe? Who'd like some of the PRR streamlined steam monsters? Yeah! I'm so glad there is one company at least that insists on producing the big and unusual - they may have been one of a kinds but there is damn sure more than one of us that would love to run these things.

Raymond, looking forward to your pics of dismantling - you know the first thing I got to do is take that baby apart to fix my battery wires in!







not going to leave it a cowardly 6 months like I did the Challenger!







Gonna try and beat Stan and the others to have the first battery version running....odds stacked against me though, gotta get it air shipped over....yikes it's a big ole' parcel?!

The snow is thawing...this is going to be a great year for runnin'

~phil


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By fildowns on 02/11/2009 5:15 AM
...me too Chuck.

Ordered mine last June. "It's next month! No, next month! No it's September! Sorry November! It's defnitely by Christmas!"

I remember when it was first on the books I said wuhoo! Triplex coming out Winter 2007!! And Raymond said...nah...it'll be early 2009 and I said no way! they won't be THAT late!!

Haha...at least now I know some peeps have theirs so it DEFINITELY exists. Unless this is all some plot...









I'm so excited...this is an engine I have been wishing for, literally for decades. I never thought this day would come!

What's next that MTH have done in 0-scale that would be awesome? The UP9000 for sure - think about the longevity of the real thing and number in their class. It's gotta be on the cards. Some of the turbines maybe? Who'd like some of the PRR streamlined steam monsters? Yeah! I'm so glad there is one company at least that insists on producing the big and unusual - they may have been one of a kinds but there is damn sure more than one of us that would love to run these things.

Raymond, looking forward to your pics of dismantling - you know the first thing I got to do is take that baby apart to fix my battery wires in!







not going to leave it a cowardly 6 months like I did the Challenger!







Gonna try and beat Stan and the others to have the first battery version running....odds stacked against me though, gotta get it air shipped over....yikes it's a big ole' parcel?!

The snow is thawing...this is going to be a great year for runnin'

~phil



Yep Phi it seems that it takes MTH about a year after the prototype starts make appearences at the shows before it's released which is a kind of bad thing as the prototype VO1000 was seen just a few weeks back...









Now that would be cool if they made everything that you listed and maybe throw in a DM&IR Yellowstone and maybe a NYC Dryfess Hudson...


----------



## MTHJim (Feb 10, 2009)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

All I can say is let MTH know what you want, they really do listen and depend on us to help them decide. But lets not forget Diesels the DD40AX and then A Big Blow Turbine are on my list as well. I would also like to see a Rotary, going Raymonds route is a 2nd option of course!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely. Of the remaining engines that I would buy more than one of (like the triplex and Big Boys) is the DD40AX and the UP9000. It too would buy a big blow turbine (Would prefer the two-unit 8500-10000 HP version, but an original 4500HP or Veranda would work) Need aux fuel tender too. ; )

I do put votes in for a Dryfess Hudson & Allegheny too. 

I've wondered about that, a DCS controlled Rotary would be pretty neat.

On the photos and stuff will do. I'm still working on them. I got Kadees on the front pilots lastnight among other things. Videos and pics soon to come...


Raymond


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

*I have been following this thread and really like the new Triplex. I have a question for you DCS operators. How well does DCS operate outdoors ? My layout is under a lot of trees which is nice for shade but dirties the track with sap, pollen, cherry seeds etc. I'm running all stainless steel with rail clamps...........Jim*


----------



## MTHJim (Feb 10, 2009)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

I have been following this thread and really like the new Triplex. I have a question for you DCS operators. How well does DCS operate outdoors ? My layout is under a lot of trees which is nice for shade but dirties the track with sap, pollen, cherry seeds etc. I'm running all stainless steel with rail clamps...........Jim 

Jim, 

One end of my layout is under 2 Cherry trees and then a Japanese Maple about midway. I have to clear the junk of the rails (but them Cherries sure are good!) and use a Trackman cleaner but other than that no real issues. I am using Brass track and the plain old standard rail joiners. 4 years old this year and no real problems to speak of here in North Wetern Ohio. 

Jim


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Jim!! Brass track and it's holding up fine thru the Ohio season's?? That's great...









You know I've often wondered if hooking a electric fence setup to the rails and leaving it on when the layout isn't in use would "burn off" stuff like tree sap and bird poop??

A MTH Veranda would be very cool indeed along with the DD-40..hmmm..Raymond would have to finish his mainlines around his house with that kind of motive poweras he'd be locking couplers onto a 200 car coal train...hehehehe..and that I'd like to see..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Fella's
I for one would like to see some video of this beast................. HELLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO can anyone one here ME............................. he he he HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA







you know, im very sensitive about these things.


----------



## MTHJim (Feb 10, 2009)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Chuck, 

Yes as I am a dealer I wanted to do a worst case set up so I would know first hand of problems, problem is I have not had any real problems other than the joiner screws working loose every season. I also am using a Z1000 brick to power the layout with only a single track feed at 1 end. Layout is a dog bone 90' end to end with a siding and a few stub tracks. All on crushed gravel (8 tons worth). I put in 10' dia curves so I can run the big stuff. Typically have 2-3 locos at a time running as well. Only power issue is when I run my SF ABBBA set wiht 9 cars, if I have the car lights on the votlage drop at the far end is a bit to much so I just turn them off. I do plan to bring the power up to an 18 volt 30 amp homebuilt transformer supply this summer. Transformer is on order so should be ready when the weather breaks. Of course now that I have said all this all heck will break loose this year! 

Now has anyone seen Raymond?? Waiting for those videos! Dont ask me how hard it was not to un pack one of his and do a little test bench running...... Come on RI versions.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of info so far I've been hard at work. Right now I'm working on sound. I felt the engine sounded pretty muted/muffled compared to other engines I've received (except the GS-4s which have a soft chuff volume). So I did a series of tests.
The video below is step by step mods with:

- Stock speaker & setup 
- Stock speaker & rear speaker enclosure removed
- Upgraded speaker & no rear enclosure
- Upgraded speaker & center speaker grill piece cut out

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests_400.wmv - 36mb (Full video)
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests-chuff_400kbs.wmv - 5mb (Quick compare between the differences)

(One thing to remember is the camera microphone picks up the mid frequency range and makes it sound louder than it is. But, by comparing each one you can get an idea of the differences. What's hard to reproduce is the extent of the fullness and depth with the upgraded speaker. You do get a good idea of how good the Big boy sounds at the end)

Conclusion for now is the simple first thing you can do to really improve the sound is to remove the rear enclosure. (you can clearly hear the difference in the video) You will need to desolder speaker connections to get it off but it will make a big difference the volume and base response. With the rear enclosure removed it sounds more like my Big Boy and Challengers did originally except with a little lower chuff volume. Remember when resoldering do a good job, this is an all metal chassis and wires can short against the frame if they come loose. (in fact I'm hot glueing the connections after to make very sure they don't ever come off accidently.)

I still would like to see the chuff volume and base levels increased by a good amount (100% maybe?). I still need to listen and evaluate some more so I will say more later...


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL you guys are killing me! I'm working as fast as I can. haha  


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Faster Faster....... Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...... he he he


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Raymond, you need to get a life and react quicker...









Cookies hot out of the oven.... with children's chins on the counter... 

gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Links have been fixed.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 02/11/2009 4:27 PM
Wow Jim!! Brass track and it's holding up fine thru the Ohio season's?? That's great...









You know I've often wondered if hooking a electric fence setup to the rails and leaving it on when the layout isn't in use would "burn off" stuff like tree sap and bird poop??

A MTH Veranda would be very cool indeed along with the DD-40..hmmm..Raymond would have to finish his mainlines around his house with that kind of motive poweras he'd be locking couplers onto a 200 car coal train...hehehehe..and that I'd like to see..























Electric fence requires a ground. not all poop allows for this










Burning off might require xxx thousand volts and xxx thousand amps... 

Keep all live tissue out of the area !


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the other video quality verisons. Watch it some are big. 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests_3000.wmv - 290mb (Full video)
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests_1000.wmv - 99mb (Full video)
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests_400.wmv - 36mb (Full video)

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests-chuff_3000kbs.wmv - 31mb (Quick compare between the differences)
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests-chuff_1000kbs.wmv - 10mb (Quick compare between the differences)
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests-chuff_400kbs.wmv - 5mb (Quick compare between the differences)

I intend to post more videos later that aren't this testing stuff. Stay tuned. 


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Ray, 

Majestic and do you sell retro kits.. 

I am a plug'n play type of lad 


gg












OK, lets up the anti.... I will buy a BOSE wave sound, modify same to fit in the tender and ...... MTH will pay me BIG BUCKS.... 


How is that for a plan?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing I want to clarify is that once the rear enclosure is removed it sounds more like a normal G scale engine (compared to other sound systems) and many probably won't know any difference. In fact the whistle and bell sound really good once it's removed. In my case, I know what these things can do and that is why I say that the chuff levels can be upped some. (If MTH decides the sounds could stand some increasing they may release another file.)

Don't be afraid to buy one based on my discussion of the sound. As some know already I always try to tweak to maximize what I get out of the engines and I do that to all of them. (You see the result with the Big Boy, it's pretty dramatic)

Actually I hadn't shared this yet but a couple weeks ago we had another train show and brought the three MTH Big Boys with the 60 car train. Needless to say the HO and N scale clubs must have been frustrated cause everone was watching our display. Anyways, about halfway through the second day I had received a number of comments on how good they sounded and had one fellow come up and askd if there was sound being generated from somewhere else on the layout or if it was all from the engines. I told him it was all just coming from the engines. 

Back to the Triplex: I will make some other general comments.. one, if you think you might want to get one, you better get it now.

This engine has:

- Three smoke units (one for main stack, one for whistle, one for tender stack)
- Three motors with the tender motor being driven off of a slave board (more for the money)
- Perfect driver quartering (runs perfectly smooth)
- Solid metal wheels
- Perfectly round drivers (no wobbling)
- Die cast metal frame on the engine and tender
- The new 2mb sound boards for more sound features
- Quillable whistle
- Smoking steam whistle timed with when the whistle blows
- Smoking rear tender (timed with chuff like main stack)
- Remotely tiggered rear protocoupler
- Firebox lights and flicker along with the other normal lights.

With the currency valuation changes that have occured since this engine was announced, I'm sure if they ever produce another one, it won't be at this price for everything they've packed in it. In my opinion, this is one heck of a deal at ~$1040.

They didn't skip on any of the detail compared to their other engines either. 

One final thing, comparing the size to the Big Boy, it is shorter but this has a really big boiler on it... I really expected it to be alot smaller. For an engine designed and built ~1915 this was truly and enormous engine for it's time. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 02/11/2009 8:31 PM
Ray, 

Majestic and do you sell retro kits.. 

I am a plug'n play type of lad 


gg












OK, lets up the anti.... I will buy a BOSE wave sound, modify same to fit in the tender and ...... MTH will pay me BIG BUCKS.... 


How is that for a plan?










I still have some experimenting to do to see if I tweak it some. 

Aside from removing that rear enclosure, I'm not sure there is anything else that someone would want to do to this engine. 


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

_Steel centered drivers that don't wobble..._Yeah!!







..Maybe they finally learned that those plastic centered drivers aren't quite the best way to make them









_3 smoke units..._hehehehe..move over boys as 'ol smokey is in town...









Sounds like MTH has made a ringer with the Triplex..









Are the rods, valve gear & eccentrics all steel??


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I chalked up the plastic drivers to growing pains. I hope they use all metal wheels just like this on all their steamers from here on out. I for one will pay more for it! Well worth it for what you get in durability and smoothness of running. I wonder if it would be possible to retrofit Big Boy drivers on a Challenger? I bet it would without too much fuss.

'ol smokey hehehe









I think so too.









Yep, it's all steel if you can believe that, another reason why I say it's a heck of deal. And I'm sure as usual all metal gears too. 

The tires by the way seem like they may be a different metal alloy from the Big Boy. Not sure that they are actually stainless but they do look really good. 


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, You definatley have the sound improved at least 100%..or it sounds that way to me..


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks I think so too. Sound volume changes are the hardest thing to accurately reflect in the videos. Just removing the rear enclosure made a big difference in my opinion. 

I'm in the basement now listening to the tender with the upgraded speaker (trying to evaluate it further) and I don't know they will be able to get the whistle and bell any louder. The whistle is more in the mid range and the MTH speaker repoduces that very well. (once the enclosure is removed.) They MIGHT be able to do more but it's questionable. The upgraded speaker isn't as 'loud' in the mid range but it is a fuller sound. The bell even with the new speaker is still very loud and actually I now don't think it needs to be any louder. So I think the only thing that could probably be boosted is the chuff. If they ended up doing a reissue with more base (if that's possbile) and more volume that would be all I think they can do. It might be maxed out now but maybe they can get some more out of it. 


Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Ray, 

I'm going to remove my speaker shell tonight based on your videos. Sure sounds better to me. The tender itself makes a better shell, less reverberation and deeper sound. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Ray, 

Removed the plastic speaker cap and did notice a difference in the way the engine sounds. I like it much better. Thanks for the insight. 

Regards, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad you liked it better. 

I've posted the photos I've taken of the engine so far on my site. See the locomotive or 2009 page. Included is a separate page dedicated just to the shipping photos which is intended to help owners later if they need to repackage their engine at a later time.

Pictures of the inside of the tender are included along with the new front pilot kadees (using a modified Kadee 830 coupler). 

Will replace the engine photos with better ones later. 

The videos posted here are also posted on the page.

Regarding the shipping damage, Jim and MTH are all over it and are working quickly to make it right. Thanks guys!


Raymond


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

regarding sound: in my experience people generally like the sound of a midrange "scoop", also known as the "smiley eq." It sounds pretty. Nearly all the music you hear today, with the exception of classical and jazz, is heavily scooped so it's all bass and treble. My own experience as a semi pro musician and with recording is that "scooped" sounds are pretty in isolation but often don't work as well in a real world setting. I havn't really tried to adjust the eq profile of larg scale sund. It'd be interesting isf the makers of sound cards included some eq controls--that would be really interesting to mess with and it could all be done digitally, through software


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting. Can you describe what a smiley would look like in this case? Maybe I can do a quick google search and get an idea of what you are meaning. The reason the Big Boy sounds like it does is because of the type of rear enclosure I added to it. I'm not sure I can do that in the triplex tender but I'm going to give it a shot.

I personally would kill for the ability to tweak my own files and change whistles etc. I'd really be disturbing the neighbors if I had that much control.










Raymond


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray: Sorry--the "smiley eq" refers to an eq profile where the bass and treble--the corners of the smile--are bumped up and the center is down. If you set the eq on a graphic equalizer it looks like a smile. My experience with this is from playing bass and guitar in a lot of bands. everybody in the band tends to set their amp to a sound with a mid scoop. It sounds pretty when played by itself. But when all the instruments get together, it sounds like mud, because everyone is in the same frequency range. No ne can hear themselves, everyone turns up, soon it's too loud in a bad way. Bass players especially figure out after a while that boosting the midrange makes you audible--aim for the frequency range no one else is occupying. 

Here's a really interesting link on how "eq profiles" have changed over time. In the 20s and 30s, music had a "frown eq," it was all midrange. In the 50s, it was flat. Now it's all mid-scooped 


 http://www.marktaw.com/recording/Production/ThroughTheDecades1.html

The conclusion is that the modern sonic taste is for a scooped midrange. I'm not sure why. Phoenix processes their sounds a lot and I think they scoop the mids. Most people today will hear this as sounding "better."


I think adding eq to sound files would make for much much better sound, because you could tailor the sounds to match the enclosure and the speaker, which is what you're doing


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok gotcha, thanks. I was initially thinking of something physical like an enclosure. 

A modified smile is how I like mine too when I have access to an eq. Interesting info thanks for sharing.


Raymond


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Got off the phone a little while ago. Placed my order. Had a good chat with MTHJim. This will be my first MTH product. Ordered the Russian Iron version with Remote control systyem and a caboose. Just need to fill in the middle of the train............Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice.... now did someone say CABOOSE.... 

Jim..... we need to talk !












I thought we had this all planned out !




gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Some techno info on this locomotive . 


FYI

gg


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Jump to: navigation, search
 
The _Matt H. Shay_ in a builder's photo




Under the Whyte notation for the classification of steam locomotives, a *2-8-8-8-2* has two leading wheels, three sets of eight driving wheels, and two trailing wheels. Because of its length, such a locomotive must be an articulated locomotive. It is not longer than a normal articulated; the third set of drivers is located under the tender. All of the examples produced were of the Mallet type.


Other equivalent classifications are:
UIC classification: *1DDD1* (also known as German classification and Italian classification)
French classification: *140+040+041*
Turkish classification: *45+44+45*
Swiss classification: *4/5+4/4+4/5*



The equivalent UIC classification is to be refined to *(1'D)D(D1')* for these Triplexes.


Baldwin built the only three examples of the type for the Erie Railroad between 1914 and 1916.[1] The first was named _Matt H. Shay_, after a beloved employee of that road.[1] All three, as well as the lone 2-8-8-8-4 and several Virginian Railway electrics, shared the nickname "Triplex" because of their three sets of drivers. (Compare Duplexes, which had two sets.)
Contents 
1 Overview of Triplex engineering 2 References 3 Bibliography 4 External links [/list] [script removed] // [script removed] 


[edit] Overview of Triplex engineering 

The Triplexes' purpose was pusher service[1] (high tractive effort, low speed, short distances).


The center set of cylinders received high-pressure steam. The exhaust from these was fed to the two other sets of cylinders, which were valved for low pressure.[1] The front set exhausted through the smokebox and the rear set exhausted first through a feedwater heater in the tender and then to the open air through a large pipe, which can be seen in the photo. Since only half of the exhaust steam exited through the smokebox, firebox draft (and thus boiler heating) was poor. Although the boiler was large (in line with contemporary two-cylinder and four-cylinder practice), six large cylinders demanded more steam than even such a boiler could supply.[1]


With all six cylinders operating at their full pressure (which could not be sustained for very long), the Triplexes produced huge amounts of tractive effort (TE) that may have been the highest of any steam locomotives before or since. [Westing 1966:124-125[1] gives a figure of 160,000 pounds-force (710 kN) in compound mode and seems to indicate that it was the largest TE for any locomotive up to the time (1914-1916). See the Tractive effort article for other TE figures.] The Triplexes could also be considered the largest tank locomotives ever built since the tender had driving wheels as well and thus contributed to traction. The problem of variable adhesion on the tender unit was not a serious one, since helper locomotives had frequent opportunities to take on additional fuel and water.



[edit] References 
 ^ _*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ _*d*_ _*e*_ _*f*_ Westing 1966, p. 124-125.


[edit] Bibliography [*]Westing, Frederick (1966), _The locomotives that Baldwin built. Containing a complete facsimile of the original "History of the Baldwin Locomotive Works, 1831-1923"_, Crown Publishing Group, ISBN 978-0517361672, LCCN 66-25422 . [/list] 


[edit] External links [*]
[/list]  _ This steam locomotive-related article is a stub. You can help Wikipedia by expanding it_. 
v • d • e

Steam locomotive types 
Single engine types 0-2-2 • 2-2-0 • 2-2-2 • 2-2-4 • 4-2-0 • 4-2-2 • 4-2-4 • 6-2-0
0-3-0
0-4-0 • 0-4-2 • 0-4-4 • 2-4-0 • 2-4-2 • 2-4-4 • 4-4-0 • 4-4-2 • 4-4-4 • 4-4-6
0-6-0 • 0-6-2 • 0-6-4 • 2-6-0 • 2-6-2 • 2-6-4 • 2-6-6 • 4-6-0 • 4-6-2 • 4-6-4
0-8-0 • 0-8-2 • 0-8-4 • 2-8-0 • 2-8-2 • 2-8-4 • 2-8-6 • 4-8-0 • 4-8-2 • 4-8-4 • 4-8-6 • 6-8-6
0-10-0 • 0-10-2 • 2-10-0 • 2-10-2 • 2-10-4 • 4-10-0 • 4-10-2
0-12-0 • 2-12-0 • 2-12-2 • 2-12-4 • 4-12-2 • 4-14-4

Duplex engine types 4-4-4-4 • 6-4-4-6 • 4-4-6-4 • 4-6-4-4

Garratt (articulated) types 0-4-0+0-4-0 • 2-4-0+0-4-2 • 2-4-2+2-4-2 • 4-4-2+2-4-4 • 0-6-0+0-6-0 • 2-6-0+0-6-2 • 2-6-2+2-6-2 4-6-2+2-6-4 • 4-6-4+4-6-4 • 2-8-0+0-8-2 • 2-8-2+2-8-2 • 4-8-0+0-8-4 • 4-8-2+2-8-4 • 4-8-4+4-8-4

Mallet (articulated) types
(includes Triplex) 0-4-4-0 • 0-4-4-2 • 2-4-4-2
0-6-6-0 • 2-6-6-0 • 2-6-6-2 • 2-6-6-4 • 2-6-6-6 • 2-6-8-0 • 4-6-6-2 • 4-6-6-4
0-8-6-0 • 0-8-8-0 • 2-8-8-0 • 2-8-8-2 • 2-8-8-4 • 4-8-8-2 • 4-8-8-4
2-10-10-2 • 2-8-8-8-2[/b] • 2-8-8-8-4

Engerth (articulated) types 0-4-4 • 0-4-6
2-6-2 • 0-6-4 • 0-6-4-0
0-8-4 • 0-8-6


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

The triplex will work with my Hudson. Together they can be a team as you can see below. 


gg 





The type is sometimes called the *Hudson* or *Baltic*.[1]


The 4-6-4 is best seen as combining the basic nature of the 4-6-2 'Pacific' type with an improved boiler and larger firebox that required extra support at the rear of the locomotive. Generally the available tractive effort was little different from that of the Pacific, but steam-raising ability was increased, giving more power at speed. 4-6-4s were best suited to high-speed running across flat country. The type has fewer driving wheels than carrying wheels and thus a smaller percentage of the locomotive's weight is available for traction compared to other types. For starting heavy trains and slogging on gradients, a 4-6-4 really needs a booster engine, but for sustained long grades, more pairs of driving wheels are better.


The world speed record for steam locomotives was at least twice held by a 4-6-4; the Milwaukee Road's class F6 #6402 in 1934 with 103.5 mph (166.6 km/h), and German 05 002 in 1936 with 124.5 mph (200.4 km/h).


4-6-4 was also a fairly common wheel arrangement for a passenger tank locomotive. As such it was essentially the equivalent of a 4-6-0 locomotive with the tender replaced by a tank and bunker carried by a four-wheel truck.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I got to see one up close today--not running, but in a shelf. Magnificently detailed, a great looking locomotive, not as big as you'd expect. 

The only thing I didn't like about it was the really visible spring connecting the drive wheels to the frame. Looks toy-ish. otherwise, it's a really great looking model. In motion, and especially from above, you'd never notice the spring


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

It's a shame it still has to have skates when there's all those wheels for pickup....and it's a shame it still has to have rubber tyres when it has all those wheels for traction...and that weight! 

I will lose the skates on mine but I'll be stuck with the tyres...

Still can't wait tho!!









In the meantime, gotta get my DCS upgraded to v4...any tips from DCSers to make this as painless as possible most welcome!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 02/13/2009 4:14 PM
I got to see one up close today--not running, but in a shelf. Magnificently detailed, a great looking locomotive, not as big as you'd expect. 

The only thing I didn't like about it was the really visible spring connecting the drive wheels to the frame. Looks toy-ish. otherwise, it's a really great looking model. In motion, and especially from above, you'd never notice the spring 




I never even noticed them. Just went and took a look at one I have the motor blocks off of and I had to really look to see what you mean. As picky and detailed as I am I feel comfortable in saying to perspective buyers that they won't ever notice them. I prefer-semi visible srings to gear boxes that have no suspension whatsoever as is done by some other mfgs. Allows the engine to run MUCH more smoothly over switch frogs.

While I need to post better ones, see the photos on my site. I'll leave it up to the viewer to decide in how many photos they can acutally see one.

Doesn't look toy-ish to me at all. 


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Phil,

I don't know for sure but I have to think MTH learned from experience that the use of sliders results in a much more reliable result for picking up power considering like you said there are so many wheels to pick power up from. I know that I've seen a USA Trains GP-9 that I did an upgrade on once that had them removed and it had issues running because it had problems with picking the power up from inside the axle ends. The decision to go with sliders was also driven by their approach on drivetrain design, they chose the more durable path of using solid metal axles and all metal gears as opposed to using plastic somewhere in the axle like the gear. We know this can be a weak point as seen by the gear cracking on at least some of the USA Train diesels, Bachman 2-8-0, etc. By going with the all metal axle and gear, they had to do the electrical isolation (between the two rails) at the axle and driver connection. This means you have to either use sliders or inside wheel power pickups to pickup your power.

If you want to lose the sliders, to help ensure you don't have power pickup problems you could add a two wire connector between the engine and tender to share the power pickups between the two. (they don't share out of the box) (The tender power pickups power the tender motor and lights.) I would also suggest using a 3 amp fuse in each wire lead and put the fuse holders in the tender. You should almost never have them blow and if they do then the tender shell is quick and easy to get off. 


I did a pull test on one of the Triplexes and it had a drawbar pull of 4 lb 12oz. Their Big Boy on the other hand pulls on avg 7 lb 6 oz. (for comparison an Aristo Mallet pulls about 2lbs 6 oz if I remember right) The triplex has traction tires on one axle per engine set and the big boy has two. (Mallet has none) You can see the difference they make in pulling force in the pull force numbers. I know this is a valid point of debate but my perspective has been after having one engine (~5 year old Challenger) with over 400 hours of run time on it, I much prefer the use of traction tires. My Challenger tires are still fine and dont need to be replaced despite their age and use. Having them allows you to get the maximum amount of tractive effort per pound of weight. To me it's more detrimental to the drive train to have to load and carry up-hill tons of weight in an engine to up it's tractive effort. That and a bigger pain in the *** as if you have an engine that won't pull a load you want it to, your left with the option of figuring out how to get weight securly added inside the boiler, etc. I do understand why some may not like them though. 

Not trying to attack your opinion my friend, just providing my thoughts as I have thought about all this myself too! 

Oh and I hear the blue triplexes are showing up and some people's houses....







I'm not saying who yet but I know someone that just got theirs today.










Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, on the spring issue. Next time I take photos I'll see if I can't take some where they are more visible. They didn't really show up in the (poor) photos I currently have posted. 


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 02/13/2009 6:03 PM
Hey Phil,

I don't know for sure but I have to think MTH learned from experience that the use of sliders results in a much more reliable result for picking up power considering like you said there are so many wheels to pick power up from. I know that I've seen a USA Trains GP-9 that I did an upgrade on once that had them removed and it had issues running because it had problems with picking the power up from inside the axle ends. The decision to go with sliders was also driven by their approach on drivetrain design, they chose the more durable path of using solid metal axles and all metal gears as opposed to using plastic somewhere in the axle like the gear. We know this can be a weak point as seen by the gear cracking on at least some of the USA Train diesels, Bachman 2-8-0, etc. By going with the all metal axle and gear, they had to do the electrical isolation (between the two rails) at the axle and driver connection. This means you have to either use sliders or inside wheel power pickups to pickup your power.

If you want to lose the sliders, to help ensure you don't have power pickup problems you could add a two wire connector between the engine and tender to share the power pickups between the two. (they don't share out of the box) (The tender power pickups power the tender motor and lights.) I would also suggest using a 3 amp fuse in each wire lead and put the fuse holders in the tender. You should almost never have them blow and if they do then the tender shell is quick and easy to get off. 


I did a pull test on one of the Triplexes and it had a drawbar pull of 4 lb 12oz. Their Big Boy on the other hand pulls on avg 7 lb 6 oz. (for comparison an Aristo Mallet pulls about 2lbs 6 oz if I remember right) The triplex has traction tires on one axle per engine set and the big boy has two. (Mallet has none) You can see the difference they make in pulling force in the pull force numbers. I know this is a valid point of debate but my perspective has been after having one engine (~5 year old Challenger) with over 400 hours of run time on it, I much prefer the use of traction tires. My Challenger tires are still fine and dont need to be replaced despite their age and use. Having them allows you to get the maximum amount of tractive effort per pound of weight. To me it's more detrimental to the drive train to have to load and carry up-hill tons of weight in an engine to up it's tractive effort. That and a bigger pain in the *** as if you have an engine that won't pull a load you want it to, your left with the option of figuring out how to get weight securly added inside the boiler, etc. I do understand why some may not like them though. " align="absmiddle" border="0" />

Not trying to attack your opinion my friend, just providing my thoughts as I have thought about all this myself too! 

Oh and I hear the blue triplexes are showing up and some people's houses....







I'm not saying who yet but I know someone that just got theirs today.










Raymond






Would that someone start with a "J" ???


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By fildowns on 02/13/2009 4:31 PM
It's a shame it still has to have skates when there's all those wheels for pickup....and it's a shame it still has to have rubber tyres when it has all those wheels for traction...and that weight! 

I will lose the skates on mine but I'll be stuck with the tyres...

Still can't wait tho!!









In the meantime, gotta get my DCS upgraded to v4...any tips from DCSers to make this as painless as possible most welcome!










Yes I would like to explain my statements more fully here. It looks very much like I am dissing an engine I haven't even taken delivery of yet. I didn't mean this as a slurr on the MTH product. I know the skates vastly improve signal continuity. 

I do however wonder how many wheels it will take before they are not needed - a GP9 with only 8 wheels I can see would greatly suffer from so few pickups without the skates (discounting the 4 wheels with traction tyres) It doesn't really matter how many drivers there are - adding skates is always going to improve pickup of course, but the triplex has 24 drivers!! But still, I presume MTH have added them because they discovered it's necessary, even for the triplex.

I still think it's a shame (please don't confuse with "it's shameful") that it needs them - but if it makes running more reliable then they are better on than off.


In the subject of traction tyres well the only long term experience I have is with USAt which seem to disintigrate or become loose and come off after a year or so on my railroad - obviously storage climate has a lot to do with this. USAt tyres are easily dispensed with, and metal tyres all round gives me more of an excuse to lash up more engines together, so that's cool. Plus when going over the bridge I get the proper "click-clack, click-clack" rather than the former "click-____, click-____" 
I must say though, the tyres on my MTH challenger show no signs like those, so I am not really concerned with them causing problems.

The primary reason I like to remove traction tyres is the same as the reason I can remove skates with impunity - I only use battery power, and according to my experiments the combination of rubber tyres on both sides of an axle and railroad curves means my batteries run down quicker!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By lownote on 02/12/2009 9:04 PM
regarding sound: in my experience people generally like the sound of a midrange "scoop", also known as the "smiley eq." It sounds pretty. Nearly all the music you hear today, with the exception of classical and jazz, is heavily scooped so it's all bass and treble. My own experience as a semi pro musician and with recording is that "scooped" sounds are pretty in isolation but often don't work as well in a real world setting. I havn't really tried to adjust the eq profile of larg scale sund. It'd be interesting isf the makers of sound cards included some eq controls--that would be really interesting to mess with and it could all be done digitally, through software























Lownote, 

Given your sound experience and what you know about this triplex and its metal tender... On removal of the speaker cowling inside the tender is there any type of "baffle" that one could install to enhance the "deep throat" effect of the triplex? (without changing out the speaker that is) 


thanks in advance for your feed back on this. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Raymond wrote: 


*I did a pull test on one of the Triplexes and it had a drawbar pull of 4 lb 12oz. Their Big Boy on the other hand pulls on avg 7 lb 6 oz. (for comparison an Aristo Mallet pulls about 2lbs 6 oz if I remember right) The triplex has traction tires on one axle per engine set and the big boy has two. (Mallet has none)* 


Traction tires are one thing and would weight have an impact on "pull power"?

If so, can the triplex be "beefed" up with weight to pull more cars? Or would the draw on the motor be too much... (thinking amp limits on circuit boards as well. )


gg


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Yes how does the initial weight distribution look Raymond? Do you estimate weight is spread more evenly over the drivers sets than the challenger?

Also - does the centre set pivot or is it fixed? I need to watch Paul's videos again maybe...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know your comment was directed to Lownote but I will share that I've spent a ton of time testing different sorts of rear enclosures and if you want to boost the sound and base, creating in essence an open ended tube the length of the boiler is what from what I've seen seems to provide the best base and overall improvement. The MTH Big Boy at the end of the videos I posted has that type of enclosure in addition to the upgraded speaker. 

Here is the example of what a stock MTH Big Boy sounds like, then with different speaker and enclosure. What doesn't come through the video is the richness, base and volume of the sound.

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_Soundtest_2100kbs.wmv - 65mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_Soundtest_1000kbs.wmv - 32mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy_Soundtest_150kbs.wmv - 5mb

To do this in the Triplex will be difficult with the rear engine set motor right next to the speaker. I do plan to attempt it. Right now I don't think there is any point in trying to put a smaller one in. 

I can't remember for sure who all was in the discussion but there have been some interesting posts on rear enclosures here before. One point that was brought up before was using a sealed rear enclosure then adding a port to tune it for best results. I haven't done much with that idea to date.

Lownote made a good point about real world application. I've heard the belief how a sealed rear enclosure is important and the theory behind it but my experience in the actual application in the trains I've worked on has shown it to make them sound worse (to my ear), it seems to kill base and volume. I understand the theory is to provide a seal behind the speaker so as the cone is pushed out due to pulese to make sound, the vacuum created behind it pulls the cone back into place more quickly resulting in more clarity and accurate sound reproduction. That may be true in some cases or in the home stereo area, but my real world tests show it to make them sound worse. (this of course assumes the tender doesn't have big air openings to the outside which can result in sound cancellation.)

Again, didn't mean to jump in, I'd still like to hear if Lownote has other ideas and thoughts on this too.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gavin:

Yes, in fact that's another reason I like them. There is what I consider an order of magnitude increase of pulling power for each bit of weight you add to the engine. It's very noticeable. I had to add weight to my MTH GS-4s to get them to pull their long passenger train up my big grade out back. If they didn't have traction tires I would have had to add a TON of weight. And I can't remember the ratio of per lb of weight to lb increase in pulling power but the difference between an engine that has them and doesn't is significant. As far as too my draw from the motors, my rule of thumb is to go only so far... if you put so much weight in that the motors stall if the engine is held in place, then you have too much weight in it. You are fine on the motor amp draw. 


Phil:

Yes, from what I've seen weight distribution looks perfect. In my pull test, the rear drivers were actually slipping more than the front. 

The rear driver set of the mail boiler portion is fixed like the real thing.

Good reply too. I agree, if the MTH tires were disintegrating after a year like it sounds some USA trains were I'd be incredibly frustrated and looking to get rid of them myself!


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Good fodder, 

After listening to the videos, upgrades do help. As such my quest will be to modify a BOSE wavesound to fit into any tender regardless of the make. 

Stay tuned and be prepared to wait









Lownote, you can be the redesign engineer.... together we will make a killing...









Ray, you can be the test engineer...









I, as CEO and President of the GR&G railroad will..... patent the concept.









Phil, would it interest you to be European Sales Manager?










gg




PS: Ray, how long in feet is your straight run inside test track?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful in using other speakers, MTH utilizes 4 ohm speakers, don't use any speaker with a lower value (i.e. 2 ohm). Higher is safe (i.e. 8 ohm).


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Now that you mention it..... maybe I will do some homework on speakers out there.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Now that you mention it..... maybe I will do some homework on speakers out there.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Now that you mention it..... maybe I will do some homework on speakers out there.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GG on 02/14/2009 2:50 PM
Good fodder, 

After listening to the videos, upgrades do help. As such my quest will be to modify a BOSE wavesound to fit into any tender regardless of the make. 

Stay tuned and be prepared to wait









Lownote, you can be the redesign engineer.... together we will make a killing...









Ray, you can be the test engineer...









I, as CEO and President of the GR&G railroad will..... patent the concept.









Phil, would it interest you to be European Sales Manager?










gg




PS: Ray, how long in feet is your straight run inside test track? 





Missed last part of your post. 15ft.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Two more videos, nothing really exciting yet. Paul had good clips of the smoking whistle but I wanted one for my website so.

www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-smoking_whistle_Video1_3000kbs.wmv - 45mb
www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-smoking_whistle_Video1_1000kbs.wmv - 15mb
www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-smoking_whistle_Video1_400kbs.wmv - 6mb


Ok and here are all three but I have no room to run.

www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Video2_3000kbs.wmv - 35mb
www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Video2_1000kbs.wmv - 12mb
www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex-Video2_400kbs.wmv - 5mb

More later


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I have commandered the living and dining room lengths however as there are French Doors between the two, I will introduce an S curve based on 8' diameter track to get from one room to the next. one 2 or 3' straight between the curves

That should give me approx 20' of testing (or enjoyment) run. 



gg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I too also took over the house when I started G-scale 4 years ago. My wife could not wait until I took it outside. She had to wait for the train to pass to open the refridgerator door. A little video of the layout, 10 foot diameter curves with 4 foot straights. Have fun and enjoy that Triplex. Hope mine will be here soon................Jim



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAOYXCyw9_s


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim, 

That was GOOD.... especially the grand finalle at the end.... 

Yes I thought of looping through the hall, to the kitchen, into the dining area, into the livingroom and close the loop back in the hall a few years back with my LGB Xmas set.... Broached the topic with my better half and lost the battle via a "nuclear bomb" that was dropped on me.... 


Now, trying to guess your loco and I figure your inside layout is working on R2 curves yes???










gg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

gg, that is an Aristo B&O Mallet with Phoenix 2K2 Sound. It was my first attempt at sound and of coarse I got the polarity wrong. Three toots for forward was wrong. The cuves are 5 foot radius. One thing you should never do is set your track on a very light color carpet because of the black powder generated by the train. I know a fellow on this forum who did that right after his wife shampood the carpet, ouch!. I have a 70 foot layout on my porch and most likely the Triplex will get its first run there unless we get some real nice weather and the mud dries up. Video of porch layout............Jim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC0PcOwX50Y


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I received my new power supply and hooked it up to my Xmas set as a test... I was flipping polarity ... this is a learning experience. Nothing wrong with that. 

Nice sound to the loco... 

Carpet is off white in the living area where I plan to set up tests for new equipment (winter).... a few years ago I ripped up the xmas set to find black stuff under the track on this carpet... wife was not home... soooo vacuum city and big time.... Stuff comes off when carpet is DRY ! You can appreciate... 

This black stuff ... SS wheels and brass track.... where does it come from? 

galvanic reaction or sorts?


gg


viewed the video and thanks..... I like the sound, very good... Tell me about the curves on your patio... suspect R2 combined with R3 versions here? 

I am a steam buff however, maybe Diesel may work as well depending on the chore to be done










oops... need to check with the CFO .... running a deficit here !


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

gg, I lead in and out of curves with a section of 5 radius track, the remaining curve is 4 foot radius. I have run Mallets, Dash9, and E8's on this layout with no problems. I'm sure the Triplex will nose out alot in the front but it should run. The minimum radius on my outdoor mainlines are 12.5 foot diameter...........Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

good info Jim

stay tuned .... watch the video and photo's and give me your input... My layout is to be totally experimental. 

gg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

GG,

That black stuff is just carbon dust and it's generated by the power pickup wheels & sliders as they actually arc while in use and that dust doesn't really bother anything other than my MTH cabooses as the lights will flicker when the track is getting really dirty. Aristo's SS track isn't very smooth on the railhead and I believe it contributes to the carbon buildup. My layout is indoors and the track will get very dirty..the outdoor layouts are lucky as they get washed by rain or sprinkler. I also use lots of smoke fluid which kind of helps attract more dust. Oh my indoor layout is 20'x30' and roadbase & benchwork tops are painted flat black, double track mainline with curves big enough to operate my USA Big Boy. Mag25 powers the thing and it's all operated under MTH DCS. Thinking about running a line outdoors this spring, maybe some 400' elevated double and triple track mainlines..nothing fancy but it would be nice to pull some 150 car trains...


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 02/13/2009 4:14 PM
I got to see one up close today--not running, but in a shelf. Magnificently detailed, a great looking locomotive, not as big as you'd expect. 

The only thing I didn't like about it was the really visible spring connecting the drive wheels to the frame. Looks toy-ish. otherwise, it's a really great looking model. In motion, and especially from above, you'd never notice the spring 




Toyish to me would be Aristo Eggliners, Lil' Critters, Pacifics, Mikados, LGB 0-4-0's, & most Lionel lage scale loco's ...


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Hey Ray, 
Great job on the videos!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait till nex week to see them. I think they will draw a pretty good crowd. I love the smoking whislte too!!! Do you think the smoking whistle could be adapted to a Mallet? Now THAT would be awsome. I suppose you would have to use the new board for the smoking whistle, right? 
Thanks for all your hard work on this, you have gone beyond the call of duty once again to provide as much information as possible. Keep up the good work!!! You are going to shave next weekend, aren't you?  
Cliff


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 02/15/2009 4:12 AM
GG,

That black stuff is just carbon dust and it's generated by the power pickup wheels & sliders as they actually arc while in use and that dust doesn't really bother anything other than my MTH cabooses as the lights will flicker when the track is getting really dirty. Aristo's SS track isn't very smooth on the railhead and I believe it contributes to the carbon buildup. My layout is indoors and the track will get very dirty..the outdoor layouts are lucky as they get washed by rain or sprinkler. I also use lots of smoke fluid which kind of helps attract more dust. Oh my indoor layout is 20'x30' and roadbase & benchwork tops are painted flat black, double track mainline with curves big enough to operate my USA Big Boy. Mag25 powers the thing and it's all operated under MTH DCS. Thinking about running a line outdoors this spring, maybe some 400' elevated double and triple track mainlines..nothing fancy but it would be nice to pull some 150 car trains...




























*Chuck, you make my GR&G line look like a commuter line* ! You clean with smoke fluid. would this be Ultra Pure lamp oil? Would you do this on your out door line. 
Do you use brass and if so, do you plan to use it outside for conductivity reasons and despite the additional cleaning needs? 


gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cliff!

They will be there for sure and I think folks will really be impressed with them as well.








I was hoping I might get lucky and get another sound file for them before the show, we'll see. Wait till they get a load of the smoking whistle.









I would say that it should be adaptable to a Mallet, the question would be the availability of the additional electronics board as this engine actually has an aux board that powers/regulates the smoke units. Would also need the whistle smoke unit too. Definitely too you would need these new 2mb boards. At some point we should start seeing them as included in the upgrade kits (I think) just not sure when. 

You're welcome, I've been workin as fast as I can to get stuff out, been a busy week at work which hasn't helped. Add that on to the 150+ emails I've received at home since this thing has come out... behind on that too. 

Looking forward to the next show, we never really posted about how the last one went. When things slow down maybe we'll do that. Was a great time with the Annie jamin to GFR's "The Locomotion".

LOL >D


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh and Cliff, I have some great news for you... I just took a look at the Bachmann Mogul last night and I'm pretty much 100% sure we can convert it to MTH DCS.
















That will be one of my next projects after I get caught up on my other DCS conversions.

I'll keep you posted.










Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

I was wondering, are you able to quill the whistle with your remote or do you need the new remote that MTH has out? 

I am going to watch the video we made of the last show and find where the section is on the Annie "rockin the crowd " and down load it to the computer then up load it to youtube, then post a link. Hoping to do that tonite, after the race. Sorry about not doing it sooner, I've just been too lazy to do it. 

I figured for the Mallet that we would need the smoke unit for the whistle too, there should be enough room in the boiler for it. Did you get a chance to see just how big the whistle smoke unit is? I am thinking for the Annie of course, now THAT would be cool. 

Also, have you had a chance to make some rubberbands? If not, we can use mine. We didn't even use half of them at the last show. 

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can quil the whistle with the current remote. I think the other you are talking about is a new smaller AC power supply with buttons I think? As far as I know MTH hasn’t released the new remote yet although they are rumored to be working on one. As good as the current remote is it's going to be interesting to see what they come up with. 
hehe no worries, only so much time (and engergy) in a day. It'll get posted eventually.

I did in fact take photos of the smoke unit. See the photos on my website. I did remove it and take more photos of it but haven't had time to post them yet. That darn little whistle unit puts out more smoke than many other mfg smoke units I've seen used for the main stack!

I haven't yet on the rubber bands but I did place an order with RLD Hobbies for some brass splitjaws so I'll bring track with them already in place. We should be good to go and thank you on the offer!

Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Ray, 

PS2 allows for lashing up locos. Can one set up a Hudson as the lead Loco and have the Triplex at the end of the freight train as a "pusher" without dislodging the freight cars due to the loco's being out of sync? 


gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gavin,

Yes without any problems at all. That is one of DCS Protosound's very strong points is the fact it uses an optical reader which reads the speed of a black and white striped flywheel so when you give a command of say 3 SMPH to your lashup, each engine gets that command and knows and maintains that speed by making rapid power adjustments to the engine's motors to either apply more power or reduce to keep the engine going at that dialed speed. That's what allows me to run those long trains without derailments. MTH calibrates all their engines so they all go the same speed through the entire speed range. You don't have to calculate or mess with anything. It's very user friendly. 

See my DCS Video overview section on my website for the demo video under the Speed control bullet point. (or see the link below) This gives a demo of how the speed control allows very precise control even when the engines are under a good load. You can accelerate and decelerate quickly with little issue.

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_2100kbs.wmv - 56mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_1000kbs.wmv - 28mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_150kbs.wmv - 4mb


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Good info and now up the anti.... try this concept on a rail line like this? 

With time..... more and more cars... I will use landscaping to emulate the grades... concept is for the triplex to assist the Hudson ... 

8' dia curves here, loco's must be in sync I'd say.. 



If I need to blow out my curves a bit more then so be it.... just convinced my better half on this design and space "acquisition".


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

One of my engines had the main smoke unit slightly out of alignment causeing smoke to blow in the boiler. Here is what I did to correct it.

The smoke unit mounting bracket's lower tab that screws on the to the boiler was off a bit on mine.











So I bent it back straight and that fixed me up.











Here is the smoking whistle smoke unit:











Other photos:

Gives a height comparison to the Mallet and length compare to the Big Boy. Gives an idea of just how long the Big Boy really was. Looks like a stretched limo compared to the Triplex.















































Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 02/15/2009 5:33 PM
Hi Gavin,

Yes without any problems at all. That is one of DCS Protosound's very strong points is the fact it uses an optical reader which reads the speed of a black and white striped flywheel so when you give a command of say 3 SMPH to your lashup, each engine gets that command and knows and maintains that speed by making rapid power adjustments to the engine's motors to either apply more power or reduce to keep the engine going at that dialed speed. That's what allows me to run those long trains without derailments. MTH calibrates all their engines so they all go the same speed through the entire speed range. You don't have to calculate or mess with anything. It's very user friendly. 

See my DCS Video overview section on my website for the demo video under the Speed control bullet point. (or see the link below) This gives a demo of how the speed control allows very precise control even when the engines are under a good load. You can accelerate and decelerate quickly with little issue.

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_2100kbs.wmv - 56mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_1000kbs.wmv - 28mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_Norfolk_Southern_Video_14_150kbs.wmv - 4mb


Raymond




















OK saw the video and my question is mute.... it will work and I can really recreate the relationship between the two locos... 

gg


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Raymond, The front of those Mallets still look awfully bare









I did get to see and Hold My Virginian Triplex the other day, I stopped by my dealer after a doctors appt and didnt have any cash or Credit Cards with me and now he is on vacation til the 23rd.

But It will be here as soon as he gets back into town, funny thing is he called the house to tell me it was in, and I just happened by the shop.


Over all I am very impressed with it, and I will be investing in the DCS system just for this locomotive, and maybe any future MTH purchases


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bleh, I know. I need to get to them..









I assume you already have DC power supplies, you can use what you have with the TIU and remote. UNLESS it is Pulse Width Control, do not use PWC power supplies with DCS.

Can't wait to see pictures. I really liked the look of the O gauge Virginian version with the red window frames. Something about the tender lettering too that just sets off the look.

Videos and pictures my friend!!!! I'll have some for sure next weekend from the show.


Raymond


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Raymond, I played with an MTH system in depth for the first time today. It was a challenger. It appears that there are 2 motors, and only one is tied to an optical reader, I would say it's the rear unit. 

Is that true? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, You got it videos and pics will be forthcoming


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg,

Yes that's right, only one has the optical reader. All the motors are driven off the same power feeds so they all see the same increases and decreases in power. Triplex is the same except the power/amperage for the tender motor is driven off the slave board. (but the rear set still 'knows' what voltage to feed it based on the input motor voltage from the main DCS board.)


Raymond


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

wuhoo! RI about to be despatched!

Getting those last few boxcars KD'ed so I can give those 24 drivers something to do!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you saying that the flying J has received a shipment?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

He sure has!

And the first one out is mine! (coz I ordered before last summer and mine's got the furthest to go!)


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Phil, good luck with your new triplex, I'm sure you will enjoy it. Don't forget some pics for us guys who need to wait longer. Mine will be in the next shippment, a week later than the first. Now that I'm going to have DCS, I need more than one MTS loco. Any recomendations from the veterian MTH guys. I understand that the Challenger & BigBoy is almost sold out and there may not be anymore produced or it may be a long time till the next run............Jim Miller*


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Well it's got a lot of water to fly over before it gets to me....so you may actually get yours first Jim!


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Hi Raymond or Paul,

I see the tender has a slave board - so is there no wire connections between the tender and engine? If so that's neat...one less thing to not get broken!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 02/17/2009 8:38 AM
*Phil, good luck with your new triplex, I'm sure you will enjoy it. Don't forget some pics for us guys who need to wait longer. Mine will be in the next shippment, a week later than the first. Now that I'm going to have DCS, I need more than one MTS loco. Any recomendations from the veterian MTH guys. I understand that the Challenger & BigBoy is almost sold out and there may not be anymore produced or it may be a long time till the next run............Jim Miller 









What you shuld do if you dont find a MTH loco you like is to let Ray convert some that you already have.........
*


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Phil, even when I get in the shortest line at the grocery store, it takes longer than the long line. In one of the first photos I saw a muilty wire connection near the rear of the cab, would be nice if there is no connection.

Nick, that is an option but I don't own a Bigboy or Challenger and I do like them. Would love to have at least 3 DCS units to really test this system out..........Jim


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Phil,


There is an electrical connection between the engine and tender. Just like all the other units. The speaker is in the tender so there needs to be power to send sound to the speaker and power to the tender lights and smoke. I'm sure Ray will confirm that too. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## MTHJim (Feb 10, 2009)

I see the tender has a slave board - so is there no wire connections between the tender and engine? If so that's neat...one less thing to not get broken!!

All,

The tender does have a slave bopard and there is a 10 pin connection to the loco. Even though their are pickups on the tender they do not share AC pickup. The loco does share DC between the 2 units. The tender harness brings sound to the speaker (can add a speaker in the boiler easily if wanted) and control signals from the main board to the tender.

Now to explain a little on the DC sharing, While there is no AC connection between the two the sharing of DC power alows for one OR the other pick ups on opposite side of the loco to loose power intermitently with out loss of power and control. Now this would mean for example that one of the tender pickups hits a dirty spot the tender will not stall. Again that is if one and only one pick up losses power. You can demo this on a bench set up with clip leads to the various pick ups and remove them one at a time and note the effect.

More have arrived and shipped out more on the way!

Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim, by adding a second "subwoofer" speaker to the boiler, would I get surround sound?









gg


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

oh well, I guess that was too much to hope for. Thought it might be the main sound board as that's where the speaker is. Also, as there's a motor with flywheel in there that could do the speed regulation...oh but it would need to get those signals to the other motors...of course....

What is the slave board for then? Does it just do the puff'n'chuff for the tender stack? and back-up light...

this talk of AC is confusing me...I thought it was the 0-scale 3-rail that was AC! ahh....Proto3 is DCC/AC compatible???


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By fildowns on 02/18/2009 2:45 AM
oh well, I guess that was too much to hope for. Thought it might be the main sound board as that's where the speaker is. Also, as there's a motor with flywheel in there that could do the speed regulation...oh but it would need to get those signals to the other motors...of course....

What is the slave board for then? Does it just do the puff'n'chuff for the tender stack? and back-up light...

this talk of AC is confusing me...I thought it was the 0-scale 3-rail that was AC! ahh....Proto3 is DCC/AC compatible???


Fildowns,

The board in the tender is a "slave board" for the drivers in the tender and it's smoke unit. It is connected to the mainboard in the engine so all the drivers will be " in sync".
If you were to go back thru this topic, you will find all your answers for your questions. Or go to raymann4449 website and see all the pictures and information there. 

According to Ray, who has done alot of R& D on this system, you can run the MTH trains on either A/C or DC power.The book that comes with the TIU unit for DCS has all the transformer recomndation information in the back of it. 
I hope this helps. Cliff


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By GG on 02/17/2009 5:10 PM
Jim, by adding a second "subwoofer" speaker to the boiler, would I get surround sound?









gg 












Behind every joke there could very well be an element of truth... 

Ray. Currently the Triplex has the speaker in the tender which is ported through a grate on the floor of the tender. Question is if there is room in the boiler to place a second speaker, non ported (or ported ) to provide bass and resonance to the unit ? 


Interesting concept... 

gg


----------



## MTHJim (Feb 10, 2009)

this talk of AC is confusing me...I thought it was the 0-scale 3-rail that was AC! ahh....Proto3 is DCC/AC compatible???

Phil,

I may have been a little confusing in my post. MTH PS-2 in #1 gauge is AC or DC compatible so my reference on the power pickups really means they are not directly electrically tied togethere. Currently they are not DCC compatible however MTH has stated they may add this to future locomotives.

In PS-3 which for right now is only in HO it is NOT AC comapible at all so never operate HO with AC power. You are correct that HO is DCC compatible.

Jim


----------



## MTHJim (Feb 10, 2009)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Gavin, 

I would consider a speaker set up as a sub woofer, so using a crossover to get more Bass response only from it? 

Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By MTHJim on 02/18/2009 7:32 AM
Gavin, 

I would consider a speaker set up as a sub woofer, so using a crossover to get more Bass response only from it? 

Jim









YES .... Jim. Think 12" subwoofers crammed into 20 cubic inches... The mid-range speaker stays as-is in the tender !


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Welp, took the plung today and for my final largescale engine purchase will be a 1/32nd scale triplex, erie black version. i ordered it thrue my local dealer to help support the little guy. i paid 1250.00 for it 200.00 more than most places but if it helps keep the little guy to keep going i can buy something once and a while from him as he helps me out all the time... this should look great with a string of 40ft box cars and should work well with all the other dcs converstions Ray has done for me over the last 2 years.







*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations Nicholas ! 

I bet this unit is going to be an absolute HOOT ... 

Not a cost.... but an investment. Your returns will be many... 


gg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nick, I was thinking it would look great with some 50 ton 2 bay coal cars.................Jim


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Yea Jim I agree, This loco should look great with smaller 1/29th stuff so i will stick with the box cars and the hopper cars. i only have 25 of the 2 bays and there UP for use with the bigboy but i think i can get away with it. now all i need to do is upgrade my tiu's as i dont use them much,i ussually just run my MTH locos on dc power, but that quible whisle is the coolest thing. i sure hope they release the parts for it that way Ray might be able to upgrade my other steamers...







*


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nick, wow! I only have 9 2 bay hoppers. Planning on more. You might as well run what you got because there is not much Erie out there.............Jim


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Received my Russian Iron Blue Triplex from Jim today and it showed up in perfect condition!!

Thanks Jim...









Ahhh..that new train smell...









Now I'm gonna get back to tootin' my whistle!!..


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 02/18/2009 4:43 PM
Received my Russian Iron Blue Triplex from Jim today and it showed up in perfect condition!!

Thanks Jim...









Ahhh..that new train smell...









Now I'm gonna get back to tootin' my whistle!!..




















Chuck, Sweet Sweet Sweet now all we need is pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Jim, heres video of the 2bays doing there thing at last weekends show with the USA bigboy


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 02/18/2009 4:43 PM
Received my Russian Iron Blue Triplex from Jim today and it showed up in perfect condition!!

Thanks Jim...









Ahhh..that new train smell...









Now I'm gonna get back to tootin' my whistle!!..













Chuck, 
I look forward to pictures of your Russin Iron Loco. Thatis the one I plan on ordering sometime. I am anxious to see it because I have a Bacjman Annie and Mogul that are blue, and I am wanting to get a pic of them side by side.

Cliff


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go Cliff...
It isn't much of a photo but it's getting late and I got to get up early...


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Chuck, 

Great picture of the Russian Blue version. I really like that one too. I may have to see if I can pick one of these up when I attend the upcoming York show. I have about 15 hours on my Black Erie version. I just love running it. Can't wait to take it outside and run on the garden layout. That probably won't happen until April around here. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Thanks for the picture Chuck. It realy looks good. I think it will go well with the other 2 blue engines we have. 
Cliff


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, I like the blue one so much that I just ordered the black Erie version from Jim...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some photos from today's show and the first run of the Triplexes.





































All lined up at the end of the day before shutting down:












Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

All I can say is "WOW"! 

Hope you'll have a video of that consist running at your show. 

Thanks, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Seeing those pics just makes my waiting for mine even more painful. Really nice Raymond..............Jim*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jmill24 on 02/22/2009 6:39 PM
*Seeing those pics just makes my waiting for mine even more painful. Really nice Raymond..............Jim* 

Yes very nice Jim....... and Ray...... 

As we sit here patiently....... guilt complex lads???????????????????????????????????

gg...* desiccating in the desert here ... *


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Hi, Ray - Out of curiosity, what are the dimensions on the temporary layout? Looks larger than most I've seen at train shows. Thanks! Jon


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Ray, triplexs look great, look at all them coal cars you are my hero....







looks like you have even more cars than Marty.....*


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys they really are cool engines. I did take video and have it downloaded to the computer now, just need to process it. Also agree with what you said before Paul, it is an interesting and intriguing engine to watch run and was very happy with their performance yesterday. 

Hey Jon, my outer loop was 62ft long by 22ft wide. I still had another 72ft of straights and another 144 at home... we could have made it REALLY big but I don't think they club wanted it that large.









Nick: LOL well if I do it's only cause I got them so cheap so I could afford to get so many. ($25 each)










Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, my Triplex was shipped today.... 

And yes I see a bit of water off in the distance and at the end of the desert....

oooh...











"unsigned" and desiccated... "


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 02/23/2009 5:22 PM
Thanks guys they really are cool engines. I did take video and have it downloaded to the computer now, just need to process it. Also agree with what you said before Paul, it is an interesting and intriguing engine to watch run and was very happy with their performance yesterday. 

Hey Jon, my outer loop was 62ft long by 22ft wide. I still had another 72ft of straights and another 144 at home... we could have made it REALLY big but I don't think they club wanted it that large.









Nick: LOL well if I do it's only cause I got them so cheap so I could afford to get so many. ($25 each)










Raymond





*Have to love those large displays, its the only way to go. the WOW factor....forget about them little girly man displays they dont hold people attention the way these large displays do. nice job..







*


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Gret pictures Ray. According to one of our club members that spoke with the woman who puts the show on, we recieved " alot of great compliments" on and about the layout. The people were really pleased with it, and impressed with it. Great show Ray. 
Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cliff, and thanks for sharing that info, I didn't hear about that. 

In the next few days I get the rest of the pics and videos posted.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick, you too! Totally agree, the kind of stuff you have running there really makes a big impact.










Raymond


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does not look like I will see my triplex this week so I'll set my site on next week. In the mean time I need a fix, so RAYMOND[/b], where is that video ?..............Jim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehe, I've been getting killed at the office this entire month and this week hasn't been any better. I will see if I can get this video processed and posted sometime tonight.










Raymond


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

so how many years did the real one serve? The tender looks so small they must have stopped many times to refuel.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Marty, the were built in 1915-1916 and taken out of operation in 1927 and scrapped in 1929..............Jim


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, That's your portable layout


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 02/25/2009 6:31 PM
Raymond, That's your portable layout











No Chuck, not all of it is Ray's. The outside loop and the coal train is Ray's. It consist of SOME of Ray's new brass track. The two inner loops belong to another KCGRS club member and the track in the midlle ( the expanded figure 8 ) is my Aristo brass track and train. The green grass carpet belongs to the club, and the buldings belong to the club members that were there. Some of us club members decided to do this type of setup for this one day show instead of trying to set up the club modula. It took us about an hour and 45 minutes to get this set up, about 40 minutes to take down. 

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one video:

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video3-2000kbs.wmv - 30mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video3-1000kbs.wmv - 17mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video3-300kbs.wmv - 8mb


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Ray, 

Thanks for posting the videos. They look great. 

Regards, 

Paul Torrey


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ray, thanks for the vid and all your help. At what scale speed was the Triplex traveling at in the video. Just curious since the real one had a top speed of 10 mph................Jim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim, you bet. 

I think I was running them at 12 SMPH, as I usually run my steam coal drags pretty slow. 

I have two other videos but they're kinda the same thing but will post those later.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Paul, sure thing! I enjoyed your videos also. Speaking of which... Chuck, where's some video man?! Send it to me if you want me to host it. 


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

My RI triplex arrived today. Too late to open however tomorrow will be "the" day. Need to charge up the camera....









Box looks great though....










gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jmill24 on 02/25/2009 6:15 PM
Marty, the were built in 1915-1916 and taken out of operation in 1927 and scrapped in 1929..............Jim 

My take is that 3 were built for ERIE in 1913 and one built for Virginia in 1914. Max speed 10 mph due to lack of boiler capacity and as the tender emptied itself the whole unit would loose traction. Ultimately these units ended up as "pushers" as the couplers could not handle the loads re pulling. ( I could be wrong here re "pushers" and maybe I have this mixed up with the Big Boy.) 


gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 02/26/2009 8:45 PM
Here's one video:

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video3-2000kbs.wmv - 30mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video3-1000kbs.wmv - 17mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video3-300kbs.wmv - 8mb




Well, after viewing that..... wow.... 


more please. 


gg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, Nice video of the show...









I've been busy swapping out those sucky Aristo #6 switches with USA #6's and hooking the USA switch machines up to a AIU so the layout is blue flagged..









GG, That's great news that you started receiving your MTH order as that'll keep you busy...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

The rest of the video I took. Two more runbys.

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-4-2000kbs.wmv - 50mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-4-1000kbs.wmv - 28mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-4-300kbs.wmv - 13mb

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-5-2000kbs.wmv - 75mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-5-1000kbs.wmv - 42mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-5-300kbs.wmv - 20mb


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, yesterday was busy. Some comments: 

Despite the extensive protection, I had some damage to the loco. Jim is working on solutions and after an appropriate time on the livingroom floor the loco will move down to the "train repair shop" pending receipt of spare parts. (aka the wine making room in the basement) 

One really interesting thing is the setup of the controls and DCS. I clocked it. 2 minutes and 33 seconds from plug in of surge protection > Mag10>TIU ? to alligator clips on the test track and then turning everything on. The remote read my engine on the second try, this after I had recognized that the polarity to the track was wrong. The locomotive had given me the clue with its multiple clicks on startup. I used 14 gauge wire as my wiring platform. 


I havn't done any tweeking of the loco yet re actions and sounds however I have lots of time. 


Finally, my sincere thanks to those of you who helped with this project. This including Confusious in the photos below. He was invaluable and very patient. 


gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

***UPDATE****

MTH has released an updated sound file with louder Chuff and Whistle volumes. Engine sounds like I think it should now and the chuff and whistle volumes are now nice and LOUD. The new file is now loaded on their website. I've already pulled a copy of the original file from my engine and have it saved on my computer just in case it's ever needed or wanted. I'll get it posted to my website.

Here is the direct link to the engine on the MTH website:

http://www.railking1gauge.com/detail.asp?item=70-3023-1 - Right click on the protosound 2 logo at the bottom and do a "Save Target as"

Remember to use DCS Loader V2.0 (the PC level application) and have DCS v4.00 or higher loaded in the TIU before loading the file to the engine.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Gavin, sorry to hear about the damage. May take a little bit but you will get it sorted out. 

I need to get me a little Confucius too. Maybe promote him to engineer? 


Raymond


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray,

Thanks for the notification. I loaded the new sound file and it is so much better than before. The chuff is much deeper and louder. I did notice the whistle was louder as well. But the steaming whistle appears to be at a lower volume than the regular whistle now. Not sure if you noticed that. Maybe the new sound file didn't address that whistle. Oh well, sound is much better than before.

Thanks again.


Paul Torrey


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

MTHJim notified me that my Triplex will be shipped out Tuesday so I should have it Thursday or Friday. Can't wait.
Gavin, hope your repairs go quick with no problems..........Jim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

They didn't have time to address the quillable whistle volume yet as it's more time consuming to adjust and would expect another file release sometime soon to take care of that.

It sounds like they did adjust up the sound crossing whistle sequence as well. I built some custom enclosures for mine and sealed the open air spaces at the back of the tender on the sides and around the motor and BOY what a difference. These things sound great! I'm very very pleased with the sound now.

Thanks for reporting back and glad to hear you liked the difference too, I knew there was more to be had out of them. 

Enjoy!


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great news Jim, keep us posted.


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jmill24 on 03/01/2009 5:24 PM
MTHJim notified me that my Triplex will be shipped out Tuesday so I should have it Thursday or Friday. Can't wait.
Gavin, hope your repairs go quick with no problems..........Jim


Trust me Jim you are going to go through an emotional roller coaster when you get this unit. Ray and MTHJIM knows exactly of what I speak. This unit is absolutely beautiful. I will be posting a video later. Despite the need for certain repairs, I can make it work well. 


Now that my initial learning curve is done with, I simple go to the livingroom, switch on and "play" with the options on my brain-dead remote. Very entertaining as you will see in the video. I am not an Engineer and if I were, CN would be in deep trouble. 


Thank God that I have Confusious to guide me. 


gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, it's no fun when your brand new engine has shipping damage it's a big let down.







Went through the same darn thing with my USA Trains Big Boy (just to name one). The difference for me this time with the Triplex and and the USA BB was having a good dealer to work with. As good as some of the big retailers are you just don't get the same level of personal service. With the USA BB it was stressing cause I knew I was likely going to need to fight about it and I was the one who had to contact USA T directly to get it resolved.

Hang in my friend.










Raymond


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I really love it when the UPS guy sets my loco box on its end with all its weight on the front end of the engine even with a posting that reads "this end up" (the one the UPS guy did not). I want to run out to the truck and unload it myself. Have you ever watched them throw boxes around inside their truck to find the one they need, I have when I still smoked and went out to the loading dock for my tobacco hit. What ever insurance they may have to cover damage does not cover our aggravation. What are ya gonna do?.............Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jmill24 on 03/01/2009 7:10 PM
I really love it when the UPS guy sets my loco box on its end with all its weight on the front end of the engine even with a posting that reads "this end up" (the one the UPS guy did not). I want to run out to the truck and unload it myself. Have you ever watched them throw boxes around inside their truck to find the one they need, I have when I still smoked and went out to the loading dock for my tobacco hit. What ever insurance they may have to cover damage does not cover our aggravation. What are ya gonna do?.............Jim 


YUP.... and thus my new venture of the GR&G Railroad Repair Shop which is currently being designed..... This c/w internet retrofits !









The CFO needs to be advised on this and naturally, Confusious is thinking about the concept.... 



gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

New videos:

New comparison of the different stages: (1=Original, 2=Rear speaker enclosure removed, 3=Upgraded speaker, 4=Upgraded speaker frame piece removed, 5=upgraded speaker with updated sound file, 6=Big Boy)

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests-chuff2-3000kbs.wmv - 35mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests-chuff2-1000kbs.wmv - 12mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Triplex_Speaker_tests-chuff2-400kbs.wmv - 5mb


Full run video with updated file. (Louder Chuff and Whistle) The grade crossing sound sequence sounds outstanding.

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-6-2000kbs.wmv - 35mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-6-1000kbs.wmv - 12mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-6-300kbs.wmv - 5mb



Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

OK... if I can't download this sound then I will record your on-line sound and load it up via the protocast technology...(Will not be necessary)

Get my unit sorted out, then upgrade however RAY you have modified the tender to give more resonance .... Is this trick on your site???????

Now,,, my idea of a 12" subwoofer in a packed 20Cu inch volume..... did you accomplish this ? 


I need a patent if this is indeed the case....










gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, it's out there. Take a look.

Hehe, no subs stuffed in my tenders so I'm free of patent violations.










Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is a clip. Not perfect however gives a feel for the locomotive:


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gavin, Sounds good. Never take vids or pics toward an open bright window, makes everything dark. Man, you must be having fun. Started making up wiring for powerpack and DCS TIU tonight, got an additional set of rollers to set Triplex on to test. Can't wait! I'm sure you knew about the lighting for your camera, you were just so excited..............Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes Jim, I am trainable...Steven Spieberg would consider me as a "trainee". 


Now a question for you and you comment on rollers for the triplex: How many do you need (presume one per set of wheels including pilots etc... I only have 8 backman rollers ) and as this elevates the locomotive do you alligator clip the skates to the track? 

Regards, 


gg










PS: I will redo the video at some point in time... next star on stage is the Hudson that is arriving tomorrow !


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gavin, I have 8 rollers and that should be just enough, 6 for driver wheel groups (2 each) and 1 each for pilots. Don't know what I'll do about the sliders, at first nothing. With such short direct wiring and clean track maybe wheel transfer will be adequate. A little while ago I got an email from Jim and he will be shipping my TRIPLEX tomorrow. He also said the MTH has changed the packaging some what to try to eliminate shipping damage. Look forward to your next video.............Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Great info Jim, 

I will be playing with the Triplex with the ultimate goal of "serious" outdoor freight service in the summer and a command location in the living room on rollers in the winter. This inside event being on top of the piano in the living room. I have yet to inform the CFO of this one year plan.... 


For now top secret.... I will need to catch her in a good mood.









And yes, please enjoy your unit... you can spend hours just playing with the options on the remote..... fool proof stuff here.... I really can't get into trouble









gg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, That sure does sound great!!
I'll have to build an enclosure when I get caught up on some other stuff..









GG, Glad that you received your but it's to bad about the shipping damage...









Well I took a short video of my Triplex with my el crappola camera and Raymond is hosting it for me!!
Thanks Raymond..









It's in Quicktime..

www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Chuck-022809.MOV


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Chuck !

Your video is fantastic.... now please educate me... 

Triplex yes... what are the other beasts following if I am correct in saying this? 


AND, the sync is great... is this all DCS? 

gg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Gavin, They were the Triplex, MTH Challenger, MTH Hudson, MTH Big Boy & a USA Trains Hudson all running under DCS drawing over 10 amps...shortly after I pushed the stop button on the camera the 10 amp in-line fuse blew...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

A video from yesterday's run outside. It's long so the file sizes are really big. I'm using a new program that allows me more control over the settings so now even the 300kbs file has full 30fps and max audio quality.

These things are really loud now and in fact because it was near the end of the day I kept the volume down till they got close to the camera. Very very pleased all the way around with this engine. New catalog is supposed to be released on April, I wonder what they have next for us. 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-7-2000kbs.wmv - 115mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-7-1000kbs.wmv - 65mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Triplex_Video-7-300kbs.wmv - 31mb


Raymond


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Raymond,

Downloading your video right now (112MB). Glad to hear you really like your Triplex because mine was deliveried this morning. I'll unpack it after work. Like to thank you and MTHJim for all the help............Jim


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

All this great talking about the Triplexes has given me enough gumption to take pics of my Virginian Triplex.....pics coming later on today.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Which one of you guys wants to give me a lone so I can buy one?







Jim/Shawn. Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, That's a loooong train!! 

How many cars is that..









Loco's sound nice..


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Wuhoo!

My RI has landed in the UK....should be with me by Monday....


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fired up my new Triplex last night on rollers. The weather forecast fot the weekend is calling for 60's so I will be running on my small 60 foot porch layout. Need to figure out what I'm going to do about the 19.5 deg crossover and turnouts before I run on my main outdoor layout. Having fun, great lookin' loco ! .......................Jim


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Last night I got to witness the maiden run of a Virginian Triplex at Shawn Fields house. WoooooooooHa what an engine. It ran so smooth compared to all of my older stuff. I got goose bumps when the chuff got out of sink on some little inclines. What a great engine. Goota have for sure now.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Ray great video....







Jim i think you will be fine for the short term with the switchs and cross overs, i havent had any issues yet. but i will do Rays modes at some point...*


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

I know you probably already know this from reading my other 19.5 degree crossover mod thread but in case anyone doesn't know, engines with sliders can have issues with shorting on the Aristo 19.5 degree crossover. (So it's good you brought this up now) Originally I added nylon washers to my Big Boys and narrowed down the sliders on all my slider equipped engines (which did the trick) but I later decided (after seeing a USA engine spark on it) the best way to take care of the problem once and for all was to modify the crossover. I think the pics explain but here is the link if you want it: http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft-19deg-Crossover.htm

Just cut off the ends and reassembed with some hot glue in between the main rail and cut piece to ensure the ends remained insulated. Also removed the power transfer strip that provided power to the center rails that under them.







































As far as the 30 and 90 degree crossovers, I haven't seen them in person but I'm betting those won't be a problem.


On the turnouts I think you will be ok. 

If you have #6 switches, you may have a slider that dips down in the frog (if you enter the main from the siding). Here is what I did to ensure none of mine gave me any trouble.

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_Daylight_GS4_mods.htm#GS-4_slider_caught_in_switch_frog


Raymond


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Guys, Here it is, It finally pulled into the station and is ready for service 

MTH's 2-8-8-8-2 (soon to be a 4) as was the Virginian's Triplex.

This is a great running Locomotive and sounds awesome :faint:

Here's a few Pics....










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










And A few sitting next to the Depot in the yard at Bluestone Junction...










...










...










...










And A few Cab Shots...










...










In case you are wondering Those Virginian Box Cars are 1:29th AML Cars.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

VERY nice Shawn. 

Now, you mention soon to be "4".... ???? What plans have you? Reasoning? Just trying to understand here. 

My triplex is an Erie. Your Virginian was the last of the total of 4 to be built. 1913/1914.. 

Regards, 

gg


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

GG, 
The Virginian Triplex was a 2-8-8-8-4, I am going to make a two axle trailing truck for the tender, hence the soon to be 4


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, Wow!! I really like that yellow trim paint job along with the lettering...









Also your layout looks very nice


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chuck, The layout is still expanding and growing, and the Triplex has become my new favorite Locomotive, it just sounds and looks awesome


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

[sigh] my RI is now spending it's 3rd day stuck "awaiting customs charges" at the UK shipping hub.

I hate customs & excise!!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

depressing


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 03/10/2009 12:43 PM
depressing









Tell me about it!

And another day goes by....

For this privilege I have to pay a $15 admin fee PLUS the duty....


[deeper_sigh]


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Wouldn't you figure that just as soon as I decided to concentrate on live steam, the Triplex captures my heart. There's a small store about an hour away that has one in stock and it is tempting me something awful. He also has the gray Challenger with elephant ears in stock (I think Phillip runs one) that is very tempting. ARGH!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jlinde on 03/15/2009 10:26 AM
Wouldn't you figure that just as soon as I decided to concentrate on live steam, the Triplex captures my heart. There's a small store about an hour away that has one in stock and it is tempting me something awful. He also has the gray Challenger with elephant ears in stock (I think Phillip runs one) that is very tempting. ARGH! 





LOL, 

Go for it, room for both steam and sparkies. The day will come when I get my first steamer.... but not now. 


My triplex is a real winner especially when it is on pusher service. The sound is something else. I am working on a film car and if I can do it will post some video later today of the triplex "pretending" to push the Hudson and caboose along the line. (DCS lashup) 


gg


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By jlinde on 03/15/2009 10:26 AM
Wouldn't you figure that just as soon as I decided to concentrate on live steam, the Triplex captures my heart. There's a small store about an hour away that has one in stock and it is tempting me something awful. He also has the gray Challenger with elephant ears in stock (I think Phillip runs one) that is very tempting. ARGH! 


Yep it's my favorite gray object in the universe!


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

STOP PRESS!

Triplex 2miles away at my local courier depot!
Picking it up tomorrow lunch time!


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Good show. 

Philip, 

Am I correct in saying that you have 1:29 box cars tailing a 1:32 challenger? 


I have this set up on my triplex and honestly I really do not see anything obtuse by mixing the two. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

First test of the film car and I need to do a better job with the lighting. The concept works however and will improve on it when everthing goes outside. 

The Hudson and Caboose is "lashed" to the pusher Triplex (DCS) although they are not physically coupled. 

The box car is an aristo 1:29 version after the 1:32 triplex and I do not see anything too awful by combining the two scales. 


enjoy

gg


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 03/15/2009 12:32 PM
Good show. 

Philip, 

Am I correct in saying that you have 1:29 box cars tailing a 1:32 challenger? 


I have this set up on my triplex and honestly I really do not see anything obtuse by mixing the two. 

gg




Hi Gavin, yes they are 1/29 cars with the challenger. It doesn't bother me too much, no more than the code 332 track, oversize flanges, couplers, sharp-curves....ya-di-ya-di-ya.... perhaps it would if I had ever seen these monsters in real life. That said I do normally keep a gond or flat or two in between the engine and taller cars, but a couple of friends comtemplating a challenger/bigboy (that like me were already heavily invested into 1/29) said could they see the size difference.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Phil & gg, I got an MTH Erie caboose to go with my Triplex and I think it looks a little small. My first outdoor run was with nine AC 2 bay 50 ton hoppers. It looked fine to me. I feel this Triplex looks at home with 1:29 cars. Can't wait for the York show to see if MTH will have any new surprises. Phil, hope everything goes well with the pickup of your new Triplex, boy are you going to have fun..............Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim, I agree, 

The triplex is really comfortable with 1:29 rolling stock aft of it. I have on order a 1:32 Erie caboose just like you however am not worried. 

Funny, I was driving by a switching yard yesterday which allowed me to examine scale in real life. Honestly there are real locos out there that are smaller than the rolling stock following them. In the real train world esthetics really are not applicable nor needed. 


The Pere Marquette 1:32 caboose I have for my hudson looks a tad timid however fits in nicely AS LONG as I stick with 1:32 passenger cars. And yes the Hudson is not destined for freight however is a passenger loco on the GR&G. I have a fleet of 1:32 rolling stock passenger cars on order from MTH Jim. (Canadian National) 


As what I would like to use aft of my 1:32 trains is: MTH rolling on passenger service. Can't beat the detailing. Looking at options on rolling stock on the freight side. I see that 1:29 fits in which means I have a better choice. Detailing is not as critical on freight rolling stock in my opinion. However as I acquire freight rolling stock alloy wheels will be a must. Plastic wears and films up the track. Not good for DCS. 

gg



PS: Honestly, I look at MTH rolling stock detailing, design and lighting and compare it to others.... Knock down and brain dead. Go MTH where the detailing is required. VERY good value for the dollar. Don't get me wrong here... I'm sure that I can get better if I'm willing to pay more $ !! 



You get what you pay for. MTH is proving to be very good value for a newbie like me. AND might I add; with any issues with my new MTH equipment, MTH Jim has jumped on it and in concert with MTH proper has or is resolving my concerns on short notice.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

ONE LAST THOUGHT ON THIS ONE: 

I do believe that the triplex was HUGE... compared to rolling stock. 


1;32 scale holds true between the triplex and the caboose then so be it... the loco was indeed huge. 


I need to get some 1:32 scale people to compare sizes... my Confusious is too big and overweight. He is too busy sorting out what needs maintenance. Totally confused he is... 


gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By fildowns on 03/15/2009 1:32 PM
Posted By GG on 03/15/2009 12:32 PM
Good show. 

Philip, 

Am I correct in saying that you have 1:29 box cars tailing a 1:32 challenger? 


I have this set up on my triplex and honestly I really do not see anything obtuse by mixing the two. 

gg




Hi Gavin, yes they are 1/29 cars with the challenger. It doesn't bother me too much, no more than the code 332 track, oversize flanges, couplers, sharp-curves....ya-di-ya-di-ya.... perhaps it would if I had ever seen these monsters in real life. That said I do normally keep a gond or flat or two in between the engine and taller cars, but a couple of friends comtemplating a challenger/bigboy (that like me were already heavily invested into 1/29) said could they see the size difference.



Philip, 

Yes the size can be noticed and by comparison if one lived beside a train switching yard, over time the noise would not be noticable. The core to this hobby in my opionion is the locomotive, the rolling stock is for .... 

Define priorities. 

Enjoy your Triplex and I look forward to seeing clips. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jmill24 on 03/15/2009 5:19 PM
Phil & gg, I got an MTH Erie caboose to go with my Triplex and I think it looks a little small. My first outdoor run was with nine AC 2 bay 50 ton hoppers. It looked fine to me. I feel this Triplex looks at home with 1:29 cars. Can't wait for the York show to see if MTH will have any new surprises. Phil, hope everything goes well with the pickup of your new Triplex, boy are you going to have fun..............Jim 


Jim, went and really enjoyed your clips on Utube. comments from the snow plow clip hilarious and I ask if these guys were really serious... now.... do you run both DCC and DCS? 

This will probably be my way of going. My challenge is to get them both running at the same time on the same power track supply. 

gg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

GG, I run track power with track side TE and a little battery. I use battery primarily for clearing snow and track cleaning. The Triplex is my first DCS (digital) attempt. I'm also going to be trying out Aristo's new onboard R/C system and hope to operate it at the same time on same track as DCS...........Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim do you refer to the new Aristo Revolution system when you comment on trackside R/C?

gg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

GG, no, Trackside is R/C of track current only. I have two isolated main loops with their own individual power supply and R/C control of that power supply...............Jim


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Another low budget video..









www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Chuck_Triplex-006.MOV


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Looks great Chuck...







im still waiting on mine to arrive, im getting highly pissed its taken my local dealer this long to get me one, next time i will mail order...*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By jmill24 on 03/18/2009 2:16 AM
GG, no, Trackside is R/C of track current only. I have two isolated main loops with their own individual power supply and R/C control of that power supply...............Jim 

Good info, 

My primary mainline will be DCS, I am thinking secondary and side lines DCC or DC till I get my protocol matured. Insulating is good for now and allows for tying in as I learn more. 

You will enjoy DCS. My attitude is that as I build .... connectivity is vital so as you have running lines... check continuity... then check it again. .... then if in doubt ... check it again... 

My line will be brass, split jaw, conductivity paste and more paste and then more ... If necessary I will jumper everything. Beauty re DCS is that I can check signal strength along the track as I move the loco from point to point... when a weak spot is found I use the 28V light bulb to probe and build the strength on the weak area. ... 

Brass and cleaning.... get ye a good track cleaner... and for me a 1:20 version loco pushing it and poof.... what a joy... forget the 1:32 stuff... save it for guests. 

gg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 03/18/2009 7:44 PM
*Looks great Chuck...







im still waiting on mine to arrive, im getting highly pissed its taken my local dealer this long to get me one, next time i will mail order...* 


Nick, my second one was UPS'd from the MTH factory in China to the MTH Headquarters in Md. so just maybe MTH is out of stock


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Well my RI finally arrived, but I'm waiting on spares before I can run it properly, it seems a lot of us suffered from shipping damage here and there. and to be honest I fully expected not to escape some too as it had to travel so far to get to me!

In the meantime I have been stretching the challenger's legs!

Here it is with a lower-profile car between the tender and control cars. While I am as far from a rivet counter as just about possible to be, this is my preferred option.





Go on, play the "Got one of those!" game with the string of cars...that's what I do with these videos!


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Nick, I live in Western NY ordered mine from a local dealer and have not seen mine yet. But I would rather wait than want to deal with mailorder on an engine with this much detail and expense..............john


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice video Phil.... 

Patience on the Triplex bit.... Can you fire it up ? 

As for 1:29 Vs 1:32 on the same track I really can't readily notice the difference. Flat car separation really helps. 

gg


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Hi Gavin yes I fired it up and checked all the sound out okay. What sweet runners all the motor blocks are. I have been desperate to try the smoke and whistle but as I shall be shortly tipping it over taking it apart again I'll leave that for when it's running whole as I don't want a spillage.

It's an awesome machine but MTH need to really test their packaging this is one heavy mother. Maybe roll it down a flight of stairs or something. But if I had my time again would I pay1k for this new engine that needed repairs out of the box? You bet!

I have spent the time while it is on the bench to convert it to battery operation (the first one?!!







) so I just need those parts and I'm all ready to go at Dead Track Central. Can't wait!


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Guys, here ya go, a quick video of the Triplex.... I'll shoot a better one tomorrow, once I get a better grasp on the new Digital Camcorder and all it's neat functions. Sorry about some of the video hiccups.

[youtube] [/youtube]


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice Shawn. 

Were you running it on conventional or DCS mode? 
Basement layout full circle.... nice. 

gg


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks GG, I'm currently running it on conventional, which actually is very (more than I expected) feature packed, except for the bell and whistle control, It has all the idle sounds and crew talk when parked with about 10 volts applied to the rails.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Shawn Fields on 03/20/2009 7:57 PM
Thanks GG, I'm currently running it on conventional, which actually is very (more than I expected) feature packed, except for the bell and whistle control, It has all the idle sounds and crew talk when parked with about 10 volts applied to the rails.


Very sweet. Need to try this... 

gg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

A quick video for the MTH Triplex fans...........Jim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIAwWQmfBkg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim, beautiful, can hardly wait to get mine outside. 

Now tell me about your curves !!! Do I see of mix of 8' and 10' versions? What is your sharpest curve? 

thx for sharing the video


gg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

GG, yes there is a mix of 8 and 10 foot, 8 being the tightest on this layout. There is a section of 10 foot leading into and exiting each curve at ends of layout. All the straight runs are joined by 10's. I use this porch layout for bad weather operation and testing, the grand kids like to run trains here also. I may even add a turnout later.........Jim


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

Thanks Jim, that looks pretty cool.You can see the color a little better too. The stock sound system doesn't sound bad at all. Is that the new sound file or the updated one? 
Cliff


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cliff, that is the oringinal sound file, I have not updated yet. I'm new to MTH and am very cautious. I'm sure I'll try the update soon.............Jim


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was at the ECLSTS Friday and Sat. The Triplex sure turned some heads. MTH had theirs running and a club had one running in the dislpay hall. I like mine so much that I purchased my second MTH loco with 5 passanger cars. It was a GG1, I mean a GG!!. What a deal ! Nickolas Smith almost had me talked into a Challenger. Another great price!...............Jim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MTH Triplex signed as "shipped"*

I'm way late on replying but the Virginian Triplex looks great Shawn and great videos Phil and GG!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, great videos too Shawn and Jim. 

Jim, that's great you seen to be enjoying the new aquisitions. And with the weather warming up maybe more time to enjoy them too. 

Cliff, when is your Russian Iron verison going to be on order?










Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, when is your Russian Iron verison going to be on order?










Raymond




The way things are looking Ray, I don't think it is going to happen this year.







I'll have to wait and see.

Cliff


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally,

http://www.railking1gauge.com/video/see.asp?show=70ST14088v&size=big

Jim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. 

Hmmm... they didn't quite get the timing of the video of the handheld to the actually triggering of the whistle right. Should have just stuck the remote in front of the camera and worked the quillable whistle in real time as the response is immediate.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand too they are working on another DCS remote and would bet that we get a slide-button to trigger the quillable whistle instead of using the thumbwheel. 


Raymond


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rayman,

What other rumors do you hear. Like to know if there will be another run of Big Boys and Challenger. What about new locos, maybe a T1.

Jim


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I need to get a MTH diesel and I would not mind a Challenger or Big Boy however my track may not permit this. 

thinking of waiting till PSIII comes out with DCC compatability. 

gg

PS would not mind another Triplex... they would be wild when lashed together and with about 100 freight cars behind them !!! (just dreaming)


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jim,

I haven't heard anything on the new catalog or any new engines. A new catalog was supposed to be released in April but my catalog package was delivered a couple weeks ago with nothing for One gauge. I suspect they may be holding off on the next set of announcements because of the economy and may choose to focus on recouping their investment on the Triplex and other engines and rolling stock for this year. (which actually is no problem with me.







)

I'm with you, I'd really like to see a T1 eventually. Would also like to see an Allegheny, UP9000 and DD40. And oh, let's not forget a Dreyfuss hudson for Nick. 

On DCS board development, last I heard may start seeing the new PS2+/3 boards with the DCC capability appearing in engines by the end of 2009. Another nice change will be the elimination of the NiCd Battery pack in favor of built in capacitors for the DCS board. Next in line I hear is to develop a DCS board that can operate with either the optical reader or without. This will help for DCS retrofits on engines that don't have flywheels already installed but then of course you will be right back to where you are with DCC in trying to create some sort of speed voltage table to control the speed steps. No ETA. Even if/when this feature is made available I will still continue to do my installs with the optical reader (unless it's technically impossible) as I don't want to give up the performance benefits.

Hey GG,

If you can run your Triplex over your track with no issues, you shouldn't have any problems with a Challenger or Big Boy. I would imagine they will do another production run at some point as their GS-4s and Big Boys are going for $1200-1300+ now on ebay! (I paid $750 for my GS-4s and $1000 for my Big Boys)

Hehe two would be nice, I say go for it while you can still get them. 










Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Raymond. you have indeed baited me... MTH forever on mainline stuff. Did you see the MTH video on the Triplex as pubished.. Really when lashed together under DCS, NOTHING will match the power and "effect". 

More and faster.. Need to get MTH Jim fired up to supply.. 

ummm 9'... interesting. I will work on my triplex first... Inner track with shorter diameters is reserved for shunting DCC units. Mainline reserved for DCS. And for good reason.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

A new catalog was supposed to be released in April but my catalog package was delivered a couple weeks ago with nothing for One gauge 



Last answer I got from MTH was a new catalog in the Fall of this year.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Since we haven't seen much activity in this Triplex thread for a while, here's a video I think I should just call "Extreme Steam".









http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy&Triplex_Video-6-2000kbs.wmv - 143mb http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy&Triplex_Video-6-1000kbs.wmv - 81mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_BigBoy&Triplex_Video-6-300kbs.wmv - 39mb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFKvmtMlR4U&feature=channel&fmt=18 - You Tube HQ (probably the way you want to view this one because the others are so large in size)


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet .............................................................................................*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

My god Ray.... sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

Now Nick, did you say that you had a triplex for sale?










gg


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Ray, Why didn't you have the smoke on?..............john


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey John, I actually dont ever run with the smoke on outside. It always ends up with getting smoke fluid residue everywhere and with the winds in Kansas it just cuts the smoke off right at the stack anyway so it just becomes something else to have to mess with and I like to just sit back and watch them run. NOW, for train shows I will turn the smoke on (if allowed) and in a still wind environment it's REALLY impressive.










Photos courtesy of Cliff Couch (Stumpy) 





























I wish I had taken video from that show, we smoked the place out. You could smell the stuff on the other side of the show hall and the place was HUGE. *laugh*


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Raymond, very impressive smoke









Is it real or just MTH DCS ??


----------

